# Getting involved in Second Life.



## Namic (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a none-forum based online furry community, figured SL was the best bet (none forum based, because I'm terrible at following forums D. I logged on, wandered around for an hour and couldn't even find a place to get a proper avatar! Is there like, a place for second life furs, maybe newbie help or anything?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 15, 2011)

Search engine (ctrl+f) is your friend


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

There is and I usually congregate them.

I also usually get banned in them for lobbing rockets at people yiffing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> There is and I usually congregate them.
> 
> I also usually get banned in them for lobbing rockets at people yiffing.


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought I was the only one.


and so did I, I never thought fellow freedom fighters existed ;_;


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> and so did I, I never thought fellow freedom fighters existed ;_;


My favorite is basically a bomb, since you can't actually make a bomb, it just shoots anvils in every direction and anybody without no-push on dies.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My favorite is basically a bomb, since you can't actually make a bomb, it just shoots anvils in every direction and anybody without no-push on dies.


That sounds so godly, I guess it puts those furfags in their place.

I just us a good ole fashioned Rocket Launcher with no idea who its going to hit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That sounds so godly, I guess it puts those furfags in their place.
> 
> I just us a good ole fashioned Rocket Launcher with no idea who its going to hit.


It's too bad I can't remember that second life account password(my first one) >_<


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 16, 2011)

4 simulated furry super thechnological penetration search for the GYC Gay Yiff Club if yer gay, if straight there is the IYC International Yiff Club, if you like big tits and super anotmocal three dee dog dick sex/build it yourself space search the boneyard

If you like just hanging out and chilling in a less disgusting social setting i suggest searching for Luna, Species, the Furry Outpost, the Ark.

If you like building and/or the next level of never leaves the basement type furry friends look for sandboxxes like Makazi, Flying Tails Airfield, Funation Hell, Furnation, or Curious Sandbox.

FA furries, and AFA furries have absolutely nothing on the furfags on SL just so you know.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's too bad I can't remember that second life account password(my first one) >_<



I made one recently and got kinda bored of it, I still go on once in a while to screw around. 

Its pretty easy to make a new account nowadays.


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 16, 2011)

There are plenty of places to get avatars, just walk around. Explore different shop areas or ask other furries where they got them. If you're on the Teen Grid, there is(?) the Furry Plateau, which had its own quadrant last I checked. Which was 2 years ago, for like 5 minutes. If you're on the adult grid, then idk, I haven't seriously logged in for at least 3 years, maybe 4, so I never went there.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

for furry avis try AX or KZK because ive got like 5 from both also try looking in the search bar for furry avatars or go to www.secondlife.com/marketplace and search by AVATAR APPEARANCE>COMPLETE AVATARS>FURRY AVATARS

also for places to join click the search and type in IXEN that will take you to a place you can get KZK avatars... oh fuck it meet me in ixen my characters name is raz


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got second life today. Looks like they finally fixed the bug where under 18's couldn't register. :S


----------



## Namic (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm perfectly aware that Secondlife is kinda trollish, to the people who were sorta going "No, don't do it." 

I'm just looking for an online community to take aprt in, one that is more "in the moment" than say, a web forum. If there are other alternates to SL, I'm willing to hear them, but till then I'd like to give it a fair go.


----------



## BRN (Sep 16, 2011)

Nostalgia, man. Joined in 2006, first coding language I ever learnt was lsl2... and I amassed a damn arsenal of sexy griefing tools. The monumental butthurt of Second Life's residents - loved it. Hope the stuff I've amassed isn't obselete by now.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Nostalgia, man. Joined in 2006, first coding language I ever learnt was lsl2... and I amassed a damn arsenal of sexy griefing tools. The monumental butthurt of Second Life's residents - loved it. Hope the stuff I've amassed isn't obselete by now.



The only thing I remember from my short visit with SL is that someone sicked a flying banana on me that played the banana phone song on loop.

Little did they know, this does not annoy me, I _enjoy_ it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

Is SL worth arseing around even for a little while?
'cause if it is, i could give it a go.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2011)

I just bought an avatar at the market place and I am finding it extreamly difficult to equip. :L
It doesn't help that the suggested area for equiping it is marked mature so I cannot go there.
What should I do?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck it, downloading now.


----------



## BRN (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm totally going to be downloading this again later today, the nostalgia is too much


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

What have you people done..... :' (


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm totally going to be downloading this again later today, the nostalgia is too much



MEET ME AT IYC OR IXEN ILU


also note DD does not approve of the SL viewer 2.bullshit get FIRESTORM, it allows meshes and it better


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> also note DD does not approve of the SL viewer 2.bullshit get FIRESTORM, it allows meshes and it better



SL viewer 2 is a crime against nature.
Get Phoenix :v


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help DD, I owe you one. ^^


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 16, 2011)

No, don't. It's not worth your time wasting on a glorified 3d chat with engine issues and other crap.

Leave SL while you still can.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Looks like they finally fixed the bug where under 18's couldn't register.


*
à² _à² 

*


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *
> à² _à²
> 
> *



Just join anyway and "prove" you are 18.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Just join anyway and "prove" you are 18.



without 18+ you cant get most avies or go to moderate sand boxes. that being said you cant do much at all BUT chat so I like the fact I can RP combat n stuff.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> without 18+ you cant get most avies or go to moderate sand boxes. that being said you cant do much at all BUT chat so I like the fact I can RP combat n stuff.



Damn they really restrict you that much? That sucks.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2011)

Derp, AnthroXtacy, Aventity, Dark Spot Designs, Kinzart Kreetures, Tokushi are among a few who make furry avatars.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

I love derp, ive got their verin, though I wish i could get the chick who made me a new skin to fork it over after i paid her >:C

kzk sergal
kzk western Dragon
kzk husky
kzk inverted husky
kzk wolf
kzk new dragon but i forget its name
ax kangaroo
ax zebra
Ax whitetail
Ax burd
ax caribou 
Dark Spot Designs Blue jay
And i know ive got something from Tokushi but for the life of me i cant remember


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love derp, ive got their verin, though I wish i could get the chick who made me a new skin to fork it over after i paid her >:C
> 
> kzk sergal
> kzk western Dragon
> ...


Blue Jay is so nice burd. One of my faves


----------



## Nae (Sep 16, 2011)

Namic said:


> I'm perfectly aware that Secondlife is kinda trollish, to the people who were sorta going "No, don't do it."
> 
> I'm just looking for an online community to take aprt in, one that is more "in the moment" than say, a web forum. If there are other alternates to SL, I'm willing to hear them, but till then I'd like to give it a fair go.



I personally prefer IMVU over Secondlife. It's like Secondlife where you dress up your avatar and go into 3D scenes and rooms but it's soooooo less complicated. When you click on something to wear, your avatar actually wears it and doesn't go randomly naked or take another item I just put on off. You can't walk around tho, but you can hop around and it actually has good controls and not the very annoying controls Secondlife has. It has groups and forums too, but there are plenty of people who just use the client. I love developing there too (as in, creating your own skins, ears and whatnot).


----------



## Namic (Sep 16, 2011)

I found a nice free Hyena avi I'm using, and a buck worth of simple clothing. Gonna give it a go before I shell out for a proper mouse avatar ='o'=


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

I am surprised. Second Lyfe..me gusta.
Thanks for all those who helped me get started!


----------



## BRN (Sep 16, 2011)

Downloaded, and am playing. Christ, I barely remember how to play. Anyone online know a place to go? Most of my hangout spots seem to be at least two years dead.


----------



## Namic (Sep 16, 2011)

Currently trying to get a marketplace mess up fixed @_@ 

WHERE ARE MY ITEMS DAMNIT! D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Downloaded, and am playing. Christ, I barely remember how to play. Anyone online know a place to go? Most of my hangout spots seem to be at least two years dead.



razielagionrazgriz look me up and i will have LM


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2011)

I am mildly tempted to go and play. 

Of course, I'd be broke as fuck and last time I played was on the teen grid so... yeah.


----------



## BRN (Sep 16, 2011)

Coffee, DD, Six, Shark The Raptor, and Crusader Mike. Who's who is your guess.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

I should have a go at this. Could be a giggle.

But I need an avatard. ;-;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I should have a go at this. Could be a giggle.
> 
> But I need an avatard. ;-;



I GET CHEW ONE!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I GET CHEW ONE!



FWEEE REALLY? :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> FWEEE REALLY? :3



YESH I MOD IT IT TO LOOK LIKE YOU


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2011)

Heh. 

I just logged on to SL.

I'm on the teen grid for some reason. 

Holy *fuck* my inventory has weird stuff in it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YESH I MOD IT IT TO LOOK LIKE YOU



\:3/ !!! Thanks muchly, DD. C:

I'mma go and see about getting SL downloaded and shizz. o:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

Update: I just got on Second Life and I am in Munich, and it's full of strange people (I don't mean Germans). All I know is that I'm some badass little fat robot that can fly, and everyone is typefucking and there's lots of bad music playing.

I WANT MY MOMMY.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> \:3/ !!! Thanks muchly, DD. C:
> 
> I'mma go and see about getting SL downloaded and shizz. o:



get firestorm or phoenix viewer (the application that runs the game) as i wouldn't wish SL viewer on my most hated enemy.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Update: I just got on Second Life and I am in Munich, and it's full of strange people (I don't mean Germans). All I know is that I'm some badass little fat robot that can fly, and everyone is typefucking and there's lots of bad music playing.
> 
> I WANT MY MOMMY.



Get out of there as fast as you can!!!!! D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 16, 2011)

GIBBY WHATS UR USER NAME


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> GIBBY WHATS UR USER NAME



ElliottGibbs

ADDMEH.


----------



## BRN (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Munich



Uch, get away from that place. Its reputation goes back years D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Uch, get away from that place. Its reputation goes back years D:



I can't imagine why, but it looks ugly anyway.

Also, I have an avatar and some clothes, thanks eversomuchly to DD! C:


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

logged onto SL for after many months...and still have my free land for premium account. also realize I been paying for SL for months when I wasnt using it.


----------



## Draconas (Sep 17, 2011)

Think I should meet up with a few people from here, hit me up on swedishfox ghost, if im not online messages will go to email and I can reply from there o.0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

And suddenly SL. SL everywhere


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 17, 2011)

This still exists?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Gryphoneer said:


> This still exists?


How does it look like 


SIX said:


> Coffee, DD, Six, Shark The Raptor, and Crusader Mike. Who's who is your guess.


I look so small in that pic. I R BIGGUR NAOW


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so short in that picture.  :'c


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

I played this for like 2 days. Today out of boredom I've been thinking of firing it up for shits and giggles.

FAF give me SL stuff


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I played this for like 2 days. Today out of boredom I've been thinking of firing it up for shits and giggles.
> 
> FAF give me SL stuff


no
my charity only goes to buying art :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like alot of people are gonna join SL :>


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like alot of people are gonna join SL :>


Teach me the ways of this strange game


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Teach me the ways of this Socializing Simulator


Fix'd


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Teach me the ways of this strange game



Make a character and log in game, and I will teach you


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Make a character and log in game, and I will teach you


I already had a character from a long ass time ago and I am logged in trying to figure out how to edit this fox avatar from red to orange :C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already had a character from a long ass time ago and I am logged in trying to figure out how to edit this fox avatar from red to orange :C



Whats your character name? : O


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

Mentova Sunkiller aka fucking _badass_


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 17, 2011)

I play SL every now and then, I should get on and add a few of you fags :|

Edit: My username on there is the same as on here if you wish to know.


----------



## Xegras (Sep 17, 2011)

>_> Who are you people and what are you doing on my SL <_<

<--Xegras Xue


----------



## Xeno (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to feel a little stupid asking this, but what exactly is Second Life?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I'm going to feel a little stupid asking this, but what exactly is Second Life?



Think of an MMO, but all you can do is chat.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Think of an MMO, but all you can do is chat.



Or, you know, whatever the fuck else you feel like using the ability to create and script in-world objects.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

actually I have to ask why this is in general instead of 3FL?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Think of an MMO, but all you can do is chat.


Sounds kind of pointless in my opinion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Sounds kind of pointless in my opinion.


it is a chat program...
thats the whole point


----------



## Xeno (Sep 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it is a chat program...
> thats the whole point


So the point of it is to be pointless?
I think I might be confusing myself. >_<


----------



## Draconas (Sep 17, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> So the point of it is to be pointless?
> I think I might be confusing myself. >_<



It's like IMVU but with more control, basically a 3-D chat program


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

Second Life was designed to be marketed as 'virtual land' for multinational corporations, and businesses such as Reuters and Sony. It's just that the public hijacked it, and LL followed their unexpected market over their original game plan.


----------



## Xegras (Sep 17, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> So the point of it is to be pointless?
> I think I might be confusing myself. >_<



>_>

Somehow this sounds exactly like having a fursona.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

they they also have a lot of battle sims and flight sims there is somethign for everyone


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> they they also have a lot of battle sims and flight sims there is somethign for everyone


those are the best sims, sadly I just cant find a good one.


----------



## Xegras (Sep 17, 2011)

If ya want a good battle sim New Jessie is usually a good place to head.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

We have danced. We are awesome, but the vid is bad and i'm too tired to fix everything so here it goes:
Our little beach party


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

That was an awesome day in SL :>


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That was an awesome day in SL :>


ALL I WANTED WAS TO TAKE A GODDAMN BATH AND DANCE BUT YOU ASSHOLES WOULDN'T STOP RAPING ME


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ALL I WANTED WAS TO TAKE A GODDAMN BATH AND DANCE BUT YOU ASSHOLES WOULDN'T STOP RAPING ME



We just wanted to help you bathe :<


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ALL I WANTED WAS TO TAKE A GODDAMN BATH AND DANCE BUT YOU ASSHOLES WOULDN'T STOP RAPING ME



I made you my bitch and you liked it  >:]


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I made you my bitch and you liked it  >:]



Maybe I did BUT I NEEDED THAT BATH DAMNIT


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Dammit my mum barged in while i had those poses close up and fullscreen. SHE SAW OUR Y-BOX.
I'll die tomorrow morning D:
Had some good time with you folk >:3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dammit my mum barged in while i had those poses close up and fullscreen. SHE SAW OUR Y-BOX.
> I'll die tomorrow morning D:
> Had some good time with you folk >:3



Say we were doing Aerobic exercises D:

Good times indeed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Seriously i'll die tomorrow.
IT WAS WORTH IT
E:Let's not forget >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, it was fun having sex with you all last night. :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, it was fun having sex with you all last night. :V


I have a nice M4 now so I will make sure I put a virtual bullet in your virtual brain for virtual raping me last night and then telling everyone. >=[


----------



## Xeno (Sep 18, 2011)

Should I download it just for shits and giggles?
Because honestly from reading these posts it doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Should I download it just for shits and giggles?
> Because honestly from reading these posts it doesn't sound that bad.


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> ALL I WANTED WAS TO TAKE A GODDAMN BATH AND DANCE BUT YOU ASSHOLES WOULDN'T STOP RAPING ME



hmm...


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I did BUT I NEEDED THAT BATH DAMNIT



Well, you did afterwards.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 18, 2011)

Alright I have a hilarious story.

I was dicking around in one of those "private rooms" at the IYC furry club. I found a way to glitch yourself out of the forest themed room. I ended up falling like 1000 feet and I landed on a bed inside another typefucking room. A lone naked fox was standing there. I said "sorry for... dropping in", to which he responded "no prob" and proceeded to make a hasty exist.

That made my night.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alright I have a hilarious story.
> 
> I was dicking around in one of those "private rooms" at the IYC furry club. I found a way to glitch yourself out of the forest themed room. I ended up falling like 1000 feet and I landed on a bed inside another typefucking room. A lone naked fox was standing there. I said "sorry for... dropping in", to which he responded "no prob" and proceeded to make a hasty exist.
> 
> That made my night.



0_o That is fucking awesome lol

I can seem to get SL to work, its really buggy for me D:

Edit:

and now its working 0_o


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a robot.  :>  A midget robot.  :'<


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm a robot.  :>  A midget robot.  :'<


midget robots are the bestest robots


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

Yay. I'm alive. Thankfully my mum didn't have her glasses on saturday night x3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yay. I'm alive. Thankfully my mum didn't have her glasses on saturday night x3



You missed me doing my SL job :C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yay. I'm alive. Thankfully my mum didn't have her glasses on saturday night x3



D: I thought you were a goner!


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 19, 2011)

I am having some account problems. I should be playing again by tomorrow. :L

EDIT: Everything is sorted, I should be more carefull with scripts. :C
Anyone know a good place to start a house? Im getting a premium account to try it. ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I am having some account problems. I should be playing again by tomorrow. :L
> 
> EDIT: Everything is sorted, I should be more carefull with scripts. :C
> Anyone know a good place to start a house? Im getting a premium account to try it. ^^


Premium accounts get their own free lot of land though only 512 which is pretty small. Its good enough for me though due to I dont have tons of stuff I need out and I just work on avatars.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You missed me doing my SL job :C


Aww damn. I would've loved to see it. Maybe some other time then.



Crusader Mike said:


> D: I thought you were a goner!


Me too. I was so nervous about having to explain everything.
Everything went better than expected


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You missed me doing my SL job :C


The dancing 400lb fat chicks in bikinis made me cry. :C


----------



## Gek_Sckail (Sep 19, 2011)

I've wanted to try Second Life and find a Furry Community on there to socialize with, to me a forum takes too long and I never liked IRC (it never liked me either). Are there any good Furry communities that have people who talk more and socialize more then making the sexy times?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> The dancing 400lb fat chicks in bikinis made me cry. :C


I'm not sure i want to go there anymore :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm not sure i want to go there anymore :V


Well thankfully they ended up going back to their normal leather clad super buff biker outfits, but before then it was like gazing into the ark of the covenant at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Also I had a group of furries hitting on me for like an hour last night. It was hilarious, yet creepy. I played dumb the entire time of course. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Well thankfully they ended up going back to their normal leather clad super buff biker outfits, but before then it was like gazing into the ark of the covenant at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.
> 
> Also I had a group of furries hitting on me for like an hour last night. It was hilarious, yet creepy. I played dumb the entire time of course. :V


Aww shit i hate when i miss something lawlzy. I gotta start living in 2 timezones now. GMT+2 and general American time. Sleep is secondary :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2011)

Gek_Sckail said:


> I've wanted to try Second Life and find a Furry Community on there to socialize with, to me a forum takes too long and I never liked IRC (it never liked me either). Are there any good Furry communities that have people who talk more and socialize more then making the sexy times?



I'm not sure.  IYC's is pretty large.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Shark and I found awesome lego avatars and are currently clubbin' it up. I've gotten plenty of looks from creepy furries. :V

Secondlife.jpg: http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/Mentova/Snapshot_001.png (NWS)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Shark and I found awesome lego avatars and are currently clubbin' it up. I've gotten plenty of looks from creepy furries. :V
> 
> Secondlife.jpg: http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/Mentova/Snapshot_001.png (NWS)



They want you and your blocky sexiness.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> They want you and your blocky sexiness.


Well lego man sure wants them

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/Mentova/Snapshot_002.png


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 19, 2011)

First time I've seen a leg man on the stripper pole at that club....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> First time I've seen a leg man on the stripper pole at that club....



First time I've seen a LEGO man ever.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> First time I've seen a leg man on the stripper pole at that club....


You're welcome. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2011)

today was fun, went to the various avatar stores, while visiting Derp I got hit on by a person there, pretty much told them
"Sorry, I have this thing call a girlfriend, something you probably dont know of cause you just said you had multiple mates which also means you prefer typefucking"


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> today was fun, went to the various avatar stores, while visiting Derp I got hit on by a person there, pretty much told them
> "Sorry, I have this thing call a girlfriend, something you probably dont know of cause you just said you had multiple mates which also means you prefer typefucking"


Wow man that was a nice burn there you sure showed him


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Wow man that was a nice burn there you sure showed him


I had to appologize to my girlfriend for calling her a thing though D=
we then just resume buying her a new avatar and getting stuff for her


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I had to appologize to my girlfriend for calling her a thing though D=
> we then just resume buying her a new avatar and getting stuff for her


I was being sarcastic btw.
You seem to have quite the _MY GIRLFRIEND_ complex.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I was being sarcastic btw.
> You seem to have quite the _MY GIRLFRIEND_ complex.


cause I love her :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 19, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> cause I love her :V


Yeah but we don't care. There isn't much that is more annoying than the person who won't stop bringing up their boy/girlfriend over and over.


----------



## goldfischen (Sep 19, 2011)

Man I just started doing second life a few days ago. I have no idea how to do anything.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 19, 2011)

goldfischen said:


> Man I just started doing second life a few days ago. I have no idea how to do anything.



It takes a while to learn the game, even I have trouble time from time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, it takes some time to learn. I didn't know how to do anything, not even change my clothes ffs. But now i'm pretty acccustomed to the system.


----------



## goldfischen (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha yeah, I did manage to figure out how to get Avatar stuff, but everything else just baffles me. Like, people keep telling me to get Firestorm but I honestly think it's more confusing than the Second Life viewer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

goldfischen said:


> Haha yeah, I did manage to figure out how to get Avatar stuff, but everything else just baffles me. Like, people keep telling me to get Firestorm but I honestly think it's more confusing than the Second Life viewer.


More confusing yes, but it is better.
DD i'm wondering, when do you work in SL? I just might pop in if i got the chance


----------



## goldfischen (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> More confusing yes, but it is better.



Ah, then I guess I'll just try and use it more to get used to it. 

It seems like everywhere I go no one is talking and everyone is just sitting around and watching their avatars dance. Is that normal?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

goldfischen said:


> Ah, then I guess I'll just try and use it more to get used to it.
> 
> It seems like everywhere I go no one is talking and everyone is just sitting around and watching their avatars dance. Is that normal?


Maybe they're just bored. Go and talk to them


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a lot more fun if you know people and they're doing stuff.


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried SL for a couple hours four years ago and haven't touched it since.

Now I'm tempted to go back... but mostly because of this:



Mentova said:


> Well lego man sure wants them
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/Mentova/Snapshot_002.png



Also I plan on taking an anthropology class on SL next semester. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Yeah but we don't care. There isn't much that is more annoying than the person who won't stop bringing up their boy/girlfriend over and over.


wha cha mean I only talk about her every 6 months, unlike randy who is every time they post have to deal with bikes. Now I'm off to do mod another person's avatar for free cause I'm bored


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I tried SL for a couple hours four years ago and haven't touched it since.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to go back... but mostly because of this:
> 
> ...


That's how I was. I played it for like 2 days last year when I first signed up. Then I got bored and never touched it. I've been having a lot of fun with it this week though. It's a nice break from the other games I've been playing. You're going to get super bored if you have no friends to dick around with though. The majority of the fun is exploring around and goofing off with friends.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> More confusing yes, but it is better.
> DD i'm wondering, when do you work in SL? I just might pop in if i got the chance



It really depends usually I work a morning shift but lately I have been filling in for no shows. I work as a hostess at a metal club, tis pretty cool.


----------



## BRN (Sep 20, 2011)

gigglesnort


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2011)

Hk wants it soooo bad


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Hk wants it soooo bad



Awww yeah bby

...what is wrong with us?


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried it for a month...then I got bored. I need to meet _real _people. That's what cons are for, no, that's what the First Life is for. SL is fun once in a while for exploring, creating, and hanging out, but too much can be a little boring.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Awww yeah bby
> 
> ...what is wrong with us?


you're just typical furry 
E: And now i got caught in the rolling restart. Damn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

To go on again, or not to go on again.

It's not bad, but it's still meh.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> To go on again, or not to go on again.
> 
> It's not bad, but it's still meh.


I don't see why not if you got no better things to do


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't see why not if you got no better things to do



That's not helpful. Tbh, while I'd like a reason to stay, I fail to see one other than it being yet another IM client.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's not helpful. Tbh, while I'd like a reason to stay, I fail to see one other than it being yet another IM client.


because you can fuck people with animations you can explore and customize your avatar and do stupid shit with us :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's not helpful. Tbh, while I'd like a reason to stay, I fail to see one other than it being yet another IM client.


Oh it's more than that. And even if it was IM, it's one of the funniest i've used.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm on SL!!!!!
but yall are not allowed to add me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

Then why ad it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, what avatar should I retexture/mod for next week?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

Well then I may or may not join later, or tommorow (I have the day off, unless my family find a way to ruin that).



Crysix Fousen said:


> Hey guys, what avatar should I retexture/mod for next week?



Are you modding your own, or others? o:


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Are you modding your own, or others? o:


well back then every month I would pick a random avatar, buy it and then start doing retexturing/mod work on it for that month. Thinking of starting it back up to pass my time on SL


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

god now I need to get in on this. you guys make this seem fun and I've been bored as hell lately :|

edit: I downloaded that viewer DD told me to but it's laggy as hell. Also I need to get a good avatar :/
I may read through this whole thread later.

edit2: you people are doing horrid things :|


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyril said:


> edit2: you people are doing horrid things :|



You haven't seen all of it :V


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

I've seen enough <.<


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot how fun this was


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I've seen enough <.<


thats light compared to what really happens on SL, if anything you are better off running around with folks on FAF who are also on SL


----------



## Cyril (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, that was what I was planning on.
That doesn't seem too safe either judging by some of the content of this thread, but.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Yes, that was what I was planning on.
> That doesn't seem too safe either judging by some of the content of this thread, but.


they are just being silly anyway


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I've seen enough <.<



I don't think you have.  8D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

You haven't seen shit yet


----------



## Cyril (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm, might uninstall this thing soon.

<_< 

Seriously though thanks for derailing what I wanted to get out of this thread, ie HELP ME FIGURE OUT HOW THIS THING WORKS


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Hmm, might uninstall this thing soon.
> 
> <_<
> 
> Seriously though thanks for derailing what I wanted to get out of this thread, ie HELP ME FIGURE OUT HOW THIS THING WORKS


we told ya several times, its a fancy chat program that you can viturally hang out with ya buds


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 21, 2011)

Go to Castle Dark Haven. Look in the basement. Lots of magical "unrequested insemination" objects there. They even got tentacle monsters! And that's the tame stuff. There are other places that are...interesting...

Quoting Dune: "Try looking into that place where you dare not look! You'll find me there, staring out at you!" 

I have seen what cannot be unseen. I am grateful that the deepest, darkest secrets remain covered, but the horror that is perversion has left it's stink all over the place in SL (not just the humorous kind).

Remember, If it's uncomfortable to watch, warp out. If your avatar is deformed, relog. And if your spending too much money on animated dildos...you might be a furry.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Hmm, might uninstall this thing soon.
> 
> <_<
> 
> Seriously though thanks for derailing what I wanted to get out of this thread, ie HELP ME FIGURE OUT HOW THIS THING WORKS


I might be able to help you out a bit. I'll be on another 2h anyways before poofing to school


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Go to Castle Dark Haven. Look in the basement. Lots of magical "unrequested insemination" objects there. They even got tentacle monsters! And that's the tame stuff. There are other places that are...interesting...
> 
> Quoting Dune: "Try looking into that place where you dare not look! You'll find me there, staring out at you!"
> 
> ...



Damn.  I'm a Furry.

Also I didn't know Dark Haven had a basement.  O:  I know where I'm hitting up next.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Damn.  I'm a Furry.
> 
> Also I didn't know Dark Haven had a basement.  O:  I know where I'm hitting up next.


it always had a basement, just those that go down thar tend to not talk about it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

Erryone rate this thread 5 stars :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 21, 2011)

Eh, I logged on for the first time in like a week. Anyone wanna add me for future...(based on how this thread is going) shenanigans....

Scotty1700 should be the ticket ;D


----------



## Cyril (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I might be able to help you out a bit. I'll be on another 2h anyways before poofing to school


Well I had to sleep so... yeah.
And I have classes in an hour and not enough free time to do anything for another 6 hours.
Uh... contact me later I guess? :/


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You haven't seen shit yet



That was the best Saturday ever.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You haven't seen shit yet


The best parts are me dancing like a fool and shark just staring in horror.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Think I'll retexture one of the DERP avatars next week friday, any suggestions on which one I should do?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Think I'll retexture one of the DERP avatars next week friday, any suggestions on which one I should do?



Serbex or Verin.  Possibly their two best so far (that I have).


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Serbex or Verin.  Possibly their two best so far (that I have).


I'll think about it, I think I have a serbex my friend gave me and didnt like how the verin looked a bit


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

FFFF i got this Trololo walking sound, but i can't get it off. In other places it's quiet, but in the place where i first equipped it, it keeps trolling me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2011)

K so.

Well I'm having a shitty time understanding y'all when you use mics. :[ But it's fun to be in SL anyway. 

And why the hell am I letting myself get yiffed right now?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> K so.
> 
> Well I'm having a shitty time understanding y'all when you use mics. :[ But it's fun to be in SL anyway.
> 
> And why the hell am I letting myself get yiffed right now?


You just like it. Admit it


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

any other avatars I should retexture, need two for the month of october to work on. oh also suggest what colors I should try to retexture it to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You just like it. Admit it



I am a very sad and lonely person.

I'll admit that at least.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'll think about it, I think I have a serbex my friend gave me and didnt like how the verin looked a bit



Ah, k.  Maybe one of their older avatars?  Though, the cats and dogs look pretty nice.



Crysix Fousen said:


> any other avatars I should retexture, need two for the month of october to work on. oh also suggest what colors I should try to retexture it to.



I got it.  DERP. Krauk retextured to Krookodile.  O:  Dunno about the second.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ah, k.  Maybe one of their older avatars?  Though, the cats and dogs look pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it.  DERP. Krauk retextured to Krookodile.  O:  Dunno about the second.


mkay I'll see what I can do for october


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> mkay I'll see what I can do for october



I wanted to try that myself, but I am the sucks at texturing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wanted to try that myself, but I am the sucks at texturing.


once you master it though, mang you can make money from it...I just refuse to do so as it makes it less enjoyable


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 21, 2011)

Eww, SL.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2011)

HAXX said:


> Eww, SL.


Gtfo I found your secret SL sex dungeon the other day


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 21, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Gtfo I found your secret SL sex dungeon the other day


I know, my script showed you trying all the sex poseballs with another male furry. :C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Gtfo I found your secret SL sex dungeon the other day



So much disappoint....


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2011)

HAXX said:


> I know, my script showed you trying all the sex poseballs with another male furry. :C


Uhhh

That other furry was you, don't you remember? Though you had a LOT to drink :C


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 21, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Uhhh
> 
> That other furry was you, don't you remember? Though you had a LOT to drink :C


No wai. I would have remembered such a slutty fox even if I were hammered! You just mad cause you had to take the bottom poseballs.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2011)

HAXX said:


> No wai. I would have remembered such a slutty fox even if I were hammered! You just mad cause you had to take the bottom poseballs.


But that's how I like it bby

(you should get on because we are on)


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Oh yeah, baby.



Lol really x3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Oh yeah, baby.



HK is now property of Bender :V


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Oh yeah, baby.



oh DAYUM. 






I want a turn with that giant milk carton


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> once you master it though, mang you can make money from it...I just refuse to do so as it makes it less enjoyable



Yeah.  It's like everyone wants retextures.

Also I know what you mean.  I could have been paid to build, but eh.


----------



## anero (Sep 21, 2011)

i don't know how to buttons on SL


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck it, I might as well download it tomorrow.
What have you people done to me. :v


----------



## Aetius (Sep 21, 2011)

anero said:


> i don't know how to buttons on SL



It takes time to figure out, but what viewer are you using?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah.  It's like everyone wants retextures.
> 
> Also I know what you mean.  I could have been paid to build, but eh.


my friend Synxirazu-niam use to build for profit on SL, he quit when I sold our land so I can just have my lil workshop, he needs to build stuff and hate sandboxes. I had a 8400sqm2 plot of land just for him. If you guys want I could buy a large plot of land that can be use as a hang out spot for you guys, just as long my lil plot for a workshop be kept alone :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> my friend Synxirazu-niam use to build for profit on SL, he quit when I sold our land so I can just have my lil workshop, he needs to build stuff and hate sandboxes. I had a 8400sqm2 plot of land just for him. If you guys want I could buy a large plot of land that can be use as a hang out spot for you guys, just as long my lil plot for a workshop be kept alone :V


I don't wanna be a dick and exploit you for free land, but we were talking about how it would be nice to have our own FAF hangout...


----------



## BRN (Sep 22, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't wanna be a dick and exploit you for free land, but we were talking about how it would be nice to have our own FAF hangout...



And if y'all needed a cowboy scripter to make things happen in it, I could use the practice.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't wanna be a dick and exploit you for free land, but we were talking about how it would be nice to have our own FAF hangout...


well there are companies on SL that rent out Homestead which have 3,750 prims to work with but the land is as large as a full sim. I doubt you guys need more than that as even before when I was with a group who did the same thing we only used up 1000 mostly cause we would pick up what we left around. the thing is it was all of us footing the bill of 32 bucks a week, which made it easier to deal with than one person doing it. There is a few companies that do it by month but then you reaching into the 100-130USD a month range


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

If someone could make a black t-shirt with Dream Theater theme, it'd be much appreciated!
(They released a new album a couple of weeks ago and i just have to wear that bands shirt)


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If someone could make a black t-shirt with Dream Theater theme, it'd be much appreciated!
> (They released a new album a couple of weeks ago and i just have to wear that bands shirt)


THEY DID?!?!?
fuuuuck i need to check it out


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> THEY DID?!?!?
> fuuuuck i need to check it out


Oh yes they did. They have a new drummer too. LET'S FAN THE BAND TOGETHER IN SL.
And for those who don't know: Dream Theater


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If someone could make a black t-shirt with Dream Theater theme, it'd be much appreciated!
> (They released a new album a couple of weeks ago and i just have to wear that bands shirt)


You know, when I first heard them I wasn't much of a fan, but the more I heard them the more I liked them.
I really like Pull Me Under, good song.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you guys here yourselves? Y'all are so freakin' gay, and you should all be ashamed.

*goes off and plays sims*

Edit: if I were to play SL again, it wold solely be to build stuff like houses and furniture and stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Mentova said:


> You know, when I first heard them I wasn't much of a fan, but the more I heard them the more I liked them.
> I really like Pull Me Under, good song.


PULL ME UNDER, PULL ME UNDER, PULL ME UNDER I'M NOT AFRAID!
I focking love that band


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If someone could make a black t-shirt with Dream Theater theme, it'd be much appreciated!
> (They released a new album a couple of weeks ago and i just have to wear that bands shirt)


YES YES YES

I WANT

the new album is pretty awesome by the way.
as sooon as I figure out everything else :|


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2011)

alright, give me a month I can get us land that have 1875 prims since its only gonna be a hang out spot. I have bills to pay first before I can get something like that


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2011)

It's funny how one person asking about how to get started in SL pulled half the forum into the game


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 22, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's funny how one person asking about how to get started in SL pulled half the forum into the game



A lot of people I've seen already had accounts! ;3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's funny how one person asking about how to get started in SL pulled half the forum into the game



I know, right?

(I've been on it for a while now.  >.> )


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Also I caught aden having buttsechex with HK. Ive got pics.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Also I caught aden having buttsechex with HK. Ive got pics.


Wait someone took pictures of that? D:

OH SHIT FAF SEX SCANDAL AND I AM INVOLVED!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Also I caught aden having buttsechex with HK. Ive got pics.



You better link me those.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2011)

Does Aden's BF know about this?

Also I could build the hangout if need be.  \:3/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Where can i upload pictures that are risque


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Where can i upload pictures that are risque



4chan?  :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 4chan?  :3



Something not 4chan


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Something not 4chan



SL, lol


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Something not 4chan


photobucket? I don't think I've ever had them take down NWS shit before.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

Will these picks be just as bad as the bender ones?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Will these picks be just as bad as the bender ones?


They are worse.

Much worse.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dropboxxx, my favorite image, music, and file sharing program.

Gotta download it but it creates a virtual HDD pretty much that you can drag and drop shit into and get a public link to spam to your friends :v.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

NSFA NSFW NSFANYTIME

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Picture17.png
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Picture16.png

I C YEW ADEN >:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2011)

Aden's avatar scares me.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2011)

That will give me nightmares for many weeks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 22, 2011)

Woah buddy....calm down there furfags.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Aden's avatar scares me.



ITS ADEN ALRIGHT WHAT A CREEPER :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2011)

Addens I said no why did you keep going ;_;


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

ignoring your silliness
can I like set up a thing with someone who knows what they're doing so that I can actually get started with this mess of a thing that you guys are making sound cool/disturbing? 'cause I'm terrible at new things and have no clue how any of this works ;_;
not today but maybe tomorrow or over the weekend? I should probably have enough free time...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ignoring your silliness
> can I like set up a thing with someone who knows what they're doing so that I can actually get started with this mess of a thing that you guys are making sound cool/disturbing? 'cause I'm terrible at new things and have no clue how any of this works ;_;
> not today but maybe tomorrow or over the weekend? I should probably have enough free time...


if you have spare time then maybe I can help on monday/tuesday cause I fucking work myself to death for the rest of the days. *is a workaholic*


----------



## Cyril (Sep 23, 2011)

If I still need help by then (likely) then I'll make sure to contact you. I should have spare time in the afternoon on those days.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> *pic*


D= what this I dont even...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Some really fucked up shit was going on....


I really don't know where to start....


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2011)

What the fuck 

I don't even


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

This was the most fucked up night on SL....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

How's the herm, Mentova?  I hear shi's good.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> How's the herm, Mentova?  I hear shi's good.


Damn SEXEH

(I'm dancing around and saying stupid shit. I am surprised they haven't told me to gtfo yet)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Damn SEXEH
> 
> (I'm dancing around and saying stupid shit. I am surprised they haven't told me to gtfo yet)



Ugh.  I wouldn't even jokingly tap that.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Relog. It get's better. If it doesn't, then you're fucked.

I have a question. Where, exactly, do these FAF on SL escapades occur? Is it a particular sim? Or do you hide in the deepest, darkest places, moving from underworld to underworld to avoid detection from the surface dwellers?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Relog. It get's better. If it doesn't, then you're fucked.
> 
> I have a question. Where, exactly, do these FAF on SL escapades occur? Is it a particular sim? Or do you hide in the deepest, darkest places, moving from underworld to underworld to avoid detection from the surface dwellers?



I hang at Ixen.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ugh.  I wouldn't even jokingly tap that.


Fine more of dat fine ass fo' me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

the usual FAF craziness going on tonight


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Fine more of dat fine ass fo' me.



Keep it all, I get the sexy fine piece of cardboard.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Fine more of dat fine ass fo' me.



You can have it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this Ixen a furry sim or are you guys just bugging around in some random, rarely visted region in the far corners of the world?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NSFA NSFW NSFANYTIME
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Picture17.png
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Picture16.png
> ...



SL is a terrible medium for porn.  Even the BEST AVATARS cannot make it work.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

That's why I look at Renaissance art.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> SL is a terrible medium for porn.  Even the BEST AVATARS cannot make it work.


Maybe if the animation was better and a lot less stiff and robotic.

Maybe.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Maybe if the animation was better and a lot less stuff and robotic.
> 
> Maybe.



The collision problem on their tails was incredibly glaring and annoying
They look pixellated no matter how much work is put into them
Their eyes look flat and painted-on, devoid of any life or feeling

Those were probably 2 of the better avatars I have seen in my experiences with SL and they still cannot pass muster.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The collision problem on their tails was incredibly glaring and annoying
> They look pixellated no matter how much work is put into them
> Their eyes look flat and painted-on, devoid of any life or feeling


Actually in game they don't look very pixellated and the eyes actually move around and blink. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

You are all turned on by the fact the people controlling the avatars in all those positions are humans...right? Please say yes.

As for the tails, yes it is very annoying when mine goes clean through the sofa I'm sitting on. SL needs better programmming to add collision detection to every prim in the avatar's body, even when they're being animated.



Tycho said:


> They look pixellated no matter how much work is put into them
> Their eyes look flat and painted-on, devoid of any life or feeling



I could use this out of context to explain why George Lucas is an asshole.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> You are all turned on by the fact the people controlling the avatars in all those positions are humans...right? Please say yes.


Yes I have a fetish for people playing videogames. The word is out and now I must commit suicide out of shame. :C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Is this Ixen a furry sim or are you guys just bugging around in some random, rarely visted region in the far corners of the world?



It's a sandbox.



Tycho said:


> The collision problem on their tails was incredibly glaring and annoying
> They look pixellated no matter how much work is put into them
> Their eyes look flat and painted-on, devoid of any life or feeling
> 
> Those were probably 2 of the better avatars I have seen in my experiences with SL and they still cannot pass muster.



It looks better at higher graphics settings.

Ex: http://i54.tinypic.com/2uxzmzq.png


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> You are all turned on by the fact the people controlling the avatars in all those positions are humans...right? Please say yes.



What? No.  Hell no.  The humans controlling them are not interesting at all, especially since I do not know them and I am not interacting with them.  I never got much of a thrill out of typefucking, graphically-enhanced or otherwise.  The depiction of fictional characters to whom I could ascribe "personality" to if I wished is what I'm interested in.  Pictures, stories, maybe animations if they're not godawful.  It's porn, duh.  Personal interactions for the purposes of titillation are things I would not choose SL for.  Fiction is more interesting than fact unless fact is right in my goddamn face.




Shark_the_raptor said:


> It looks better at higher graphics settings.
> 
> Ex: http://i54.tinypic.com/2uxzmzq.png



Distinct improvement.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

I can respect that. Good to see someone who appreciates creativity over...other things.

In any case, I was referring to...you know fuck it. I'm not going to psychoanalyze furry porn. It's porn. It serves it's purpose.

So Shark, what is allowed on this sandbox? Is it semi-limited in terms of options, or is it a post-apocalyptic anarchy?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

only on higher graphics do SL avatars look alright


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

But higher graphics mean shit framerate on many average computers. Since I have a laptop, I can't update my graphics card without seeing a wizard.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> But higher graphics mean shit framerate on many average computers. Since I have a laptop, I can't update my graphics card without seeing a wizard.


I'm at the lowest high you can get, when I take snap shots I go straight to the highest temporary


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> But higher graphics mean shit framerate on many average computers. Since I have a laptop, I can't update my graphics card without seeing a wizard.



Mid setting is enough (for me anyway).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys what have I been missi-


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hey guys what have I been missi-



Come to the party C:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Come to the party C:



I might do, later. My family should be out too, so MICS. Maybe.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I might do, later. My family should be out too, so MICS. Maybe.



Awesome : D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww crap i missed the cartons :c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Aww crap i missed the cartons :c



I got it all to myself >:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 23, 2011)

There is an option where you can double the resolution the viewer takes the pictures at. I've been working on making interesting shots, field of depth, etc. I know there are viewers that do the field of depth but it is incredibly inefficient.

Here is an example: http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/4568/thewasteland1001ps.png SFW


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2011)

So uh should we move this thread to three fags or leave it here?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I can respect that. Good to see someone who appreciates creativity over...other things.
> 
> In any case, I was referring to...you know fuck it. I'm not going to psychoanalyze furry porn. It's porn. It serves it's purpose.
> 
> So Shark, what is allowed on this sandbox? Is it semi-limited in terms of options, or is it a post-apocalyptic anarchy?



Pretty much anything except "vehicles" and "weapons".  And with weapons (from what I've gathered) you can have them out, but you better not be shooting them.

Also you need to be part of the Kinzart group to rez objects there.  The plus side is that there's no auto-return.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> You know, when I first heard them I wasn't much of a fan, but the more I heard them the more I liked them.
> I really like Pull Me Under, good song.


 


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> PULL ME UNDER, PULL ME UNDER, PULL ME UNDER I'M NOT AFRAID!
> I focking love that band


 


Cyril said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> I WANT
> 
> ...


Dream Theater is fucking awesome. If someone could make a shirt like that, I'd totally get (back) into the game.

Seriously though, I downloaded the game something like 2 summers ago and played for maybe 2-3 days before I got bored as hell because I couldn't find anything to do and I didn't have any friends that played. That and the only thing I managed to do was to get a few scripts working and deck out my character in a half decent wolf skin (well before I joined the fandom). :I

And some of these posts make me scared to retry the 'game.' >_>


----------



## Cyril (Sep 23, 2011)

^I would this this but it won't let me.
Listening to the album again right now in fact. Great stuff, glad I'm listening to it d(''d)

Oh I didn't mention it yet but I ain't spending a cent on this game regardless of how into it I get so I probably won't be getting much :|


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG. I just clicked that link there Coffee. DT is playing a show on Oct 19th at a club like right down the street from where I am. I'm so fucking there. ^v^


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Pretty much anything except "vehicles" and "weapons".  And with weapons (from what I've gathered) you can have them out, but you better not be shooting them.
> 
> Also you need to be part of the Kinzart group to rez objects there.  The plus side is that there's no auto-return.


I never got why people who run sandboxes freak out about vehicles and weapons. If you're not being obnoxious and harassing with them, then what's the big deal? Isn't the point of a sandbox sim to build and mess around with your stuff?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2011)

Whenever i log into SL, i get this urge to goof around and/or troll people.
E: Just logged in, Where the hell is errybody? D:


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Whenever i log into SL, i get this urge to goof around and/or troll people.
> E: Just logged in, Where the hell is errybody? D:


I had to take care of some stuff. I just got back on.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 23, 2011)

I WOULD LOG ON BUT :|


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Isn't the point of a sandbox sim to build and mess around with your stuff?



Well, yeah, except the moment they decide your idea of fun isn't fun anymore they cry and bitch and kickban you or whatever.  "WAAAAAH YOU'RE NOT PLAYING THE GAME THE WAY I WANT YOU TO"

This is why large-scale SOCIAL sandboxing blows.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, yeah, except the moment they decide your idea of fun isn't fun anymore they cry and bitch and kickban you or whatever.  "WAAAAAH YOU'RE NOT PLAYING THE GAME THE WAY I WANT YOU TO"
> 
> This is why large-scale SOCIAL sandboxing blows.


This is another reason why I would really like an FAF hangout. We were racing ATVs around in our usual sandbox hangout and I accidently bumped into a guy. He proceeded to bitch me out for like 10 minutes in PMs and accused me of hitting him multiple times, which I didn't. I turned it around and chewed him out for being a dumbass and he fucked off though. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> This is another reason why I would really like an FAF hangout. We were racing ATVs around in our usual sandbox hangout and I accidently bumped into a guy. He proceeded to bitch me out for like 10 minutes in PMs and accused me of hitting him multiple times, which I didn't. I turned it around and chewed him out for being a dumbass and he fucked off though. :V



If I were you, I would have shot him with expanding foam.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

I had the urge to run that guy over with my MiG 15.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> There is and I usually congregate them.
> 
> I also usually get banned in them for lobbing rockets at people yiffing.



LOL, I love you now!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> LOL, I love you now!



KZK has a squirrel. DO ET


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> KZK has a squirrel. DO ET



Can someone translate into English please?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Can someone translate into English please?



KZK is an avatar builder, they sell a squirrel avatar, a black one...BETTER?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> KZK is an avatar builder, they sell a squirrel avatar, a black one...BETTER?



I used to have a luskwood one, which must be three maybe four years old now. But I quit SL a year ago.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I never got why people who run sandboxes freak out about vehicles and weapons. If you're not being obnoxious and harassing with them, then what's the big deal? Isn't the point of a sandbox sim to build and mess around with your stuff?



From what I've been told, they lag the sim.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Can someone translate into English please?



SL has a squirrel avatar.  GET SL.

Edit: I am teh slow.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! New person!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> From what I've been told, they lag the sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.  Nice avatar.

Everyone I met and became friends with left to do RL stuff and I couldn't be bothered to stick around so quit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I used to have a luskwood one, which must be three maybe four years old now. But I quit SL a year ago.




EWWWW luskwood EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> EWWWW luskwood EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW



The hyena is kinda cute.  :C


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> EWWWW luskwood EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW



Bit like most of SL.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> EWWWW luskwood EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW


I like my KZK fox :3

to be honest I do not like whatever gibby haz. The head is too big and I do not like it :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 23, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I like my KZK fox :3
> 
> to be honest I do not like whatever gibby haz. The head is too big and I do not like it :C



I love gibby's avi :C

It has a lot features kzk doesn't. It fits his personality. if he'd let me edit it i could make the nose smaller


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love gibby's avi :C
> 
> It has a lot features kzk doesn't. It fits his personality. if he'd let me edit it i could make the nose smaller



Tokushi has some cool features, yes.  Inca-Ren <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

a Hangout for you guys would need to be a large plot of land if you are messing around on that scale...and no I dont have 120 usd to spend each month to support that @_@


----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2011)

...I wonder if my avatar and all his belongings are still in existence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...I wonder if my avatar and all his belongings are still in existence.


90% chance yes, the rest 10% is that SL closed your account due to inactivity or half of your stuff end up in SL limbo


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Shit Ixen just crashed.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Shit Ixen just crashed.


It was acting pretty laggy for a while.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 24, 2011)

What did you guys do?  >:I


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What did you guys do?  >:I


ixen probably couldnt handle FAF grade stuffs going on


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 24, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ixen probably couldnt handle FAF grade stuffs going on




Possibly.  I had to log into a different region because I kept being kicked out of SL at Ixen. :C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

Ixen crashed? WHat DID you do? :V
Anywho, Randy is now in SL?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ixen crashed? WHat DID you do? :V
> Anywho, Randy is now in SL?



Randy who?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

Randy you


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Randy you



Randy me?

Naww, I said earlier in here I quit a year ago. Everyone I knew left to to do things irl, and if you really want to do anything interesting in SL you really need some sort of cash.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

:C Apparently i misread a couple of posts while i had just woken up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> :C Apparently i misread a couple of posts while i had just woken up.


It happens.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love gibby's avi :C
> 
> It has a lot features kzk doesn't. It fits his personality. if he'd let me edit it i could make the nose smaller



Could you? Would you?  That's be awesome of you! <3 Can we talk about it if I manage to get on a bit later?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Could you? Would you?  That's be awesome of you! <3 Can we talk about it if I manage to get on a bit later?



I will be on in a little bit as husband has to work on saturday >:C UNNNFFF


buuuut what you need to do first is go to my profile, and allow me to edit your objects. I cannot remember where it is but if you do that i can control your objects and shrink the nose and forehead a bit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

Urgh. Work on saturdays suck :C
And Gibby needs to manage to come more often >:3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Urgh. Work on saturdays suck :C
> *And Gibby needs to manage to come more often* >:3



Kinky.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Kinky.



Looks like someone has the right mindset >:3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like someone has the right mindset >:3



I don't have a dirty mind. >.>........<.<......My mind is squeaky clean.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you got me wrong there >_>


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't have a dirty mind. >.>........<.<......My mind is squeaky clean.



Really? Well that's going to change after 20 minutes >: )


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 24, 2011)

Dammit.
Im age blocked on FA, and I cant visit mature areas in SL.
>:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Dammit.
> Im age blocked on FA, and I cant visit mature areas in SL.
> >:C


good


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn, I wish I took screenshots of the North Korean Embassy we made.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Damn, I wish I took screenshots of the North Korean Embassy we made.



Why do I always miss the cool shit.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Why do I always miss the cool shit.



You were with us D: 

It was the shitty wooden house with a massive flag and the shitty anthem on loop.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2011)

holy shit he's still there

amazing

and oh my god this thing is agonizingly slow to load and the framerates are bad and lag and aaagh


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> holy shit he's still there
> 
> amazing
> 
> and oh my god this thing is agonizingly slow to load and the framerates are bad and lag and aaagh



What is your screen name? D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You were with us D:
> 
> It was the shitty wooden house with a massive flag and the shitty anthem on loop.



Well peesh


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> What is your screen name? D:



why do you want to know

besides, not like I'll be spending any great deal of time on this

though a better av would be kinda cool


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> why do you want to know
> 
> besides, not like I'll be spending any great deal of time on this
> 
> though a better av would be kinda cool



Just to throw up an invite to Ixen

Its where most of the faf people are at.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Just to throw up an invite to Ixen
> 
> Its where most of the faf people are at.



k

Tycho Clawtooth

fuck I hate that last name in retrospect


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Tycho Clawtooth



à² _à²


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> à² _à²



HEY I SAID I REGRETTED IT

when I was originally creating the account that's one of the last names it offered.  Could only use pregenerated last names and a LOT of them were really terrible.  I had someone on my friends list with the last name Hax.  Really.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> HEY I SAID I REGRETTED IT
> 
> when I was originally creating the account that's one of the last names it offered.  Could only use pregenerated last names and a LOT of them were really terrible.  I had someone on my friends list with the last name Hax.  Really.



Yeah when I first tried SL out so many years ago, I though that system was complete fuck retarded.

Good thing they don't have it anymore :V


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe sometime soon I'll check and see if his inventory goodies are all still there.  Will be handing out M134 Vulcan miniguns and stuff if so.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

I actually got an awesome last name.

Fuckin' _Sunkiller

_I'm a goddamn jedi


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 24, 2011)

I like mine.  Khandr.  :3



Mentova said:


> I actually got an awesome last name.
> 
> Fuckin' _Sunkiller
> 
> _I'm a goddamn jedi



You're almost Vader's apprentice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like to have seen what I'd have got as my SL last name, but now It's Gibbs.

Elliott Gibbs.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Ohh crap! We left HK in the vore server! D:


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ohh crap! We left HK in the vore server! D:



HK is such a massive whore


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> HK is such a massive whore



Ikr, its the reason he didn't get banned like we did from that one place :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Trololololo

Those people in the GYC were fucking crazies


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Trololololo
> 
> Those people in the GYC were fucking crazies


They keep telling me that I need to be a slut or I am wrong and that needs to change.

It is making me sad :C


----------



## Cyril (Sep 24, 2011)

question how did you guys get last names
I don't know what my avatar's last name is

/still clueless


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

What else do you expect from a place called the "Gay Yiff Club" lol


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> What else do you expect from a place called the "Gay Yiff Club" lol


Not much I assure you.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Cyril said:


> question how did you guys get last names
> I don't know what my avatar's last name is
> 
> /still clueless



Oh they got rid of that stupid feature.  Before, basically when you chose a username they forced you to pick a pre-generated last name.

So your name went like username.lastname


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Both of you bring shame to SL ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Both of you bring shame to SL ;_;


You bring shame to North Korea >=[


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Mentova said:


> You bring shame to North Korea >=[



>:C
This 
is 
personal....

Edit: What the fuck HK?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> >:C
> This
> is
> personal....
> ...


What can I say I have a fetish for being raped by a stretched out person in the middle of a creepy furry club.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

Mentova said:


> What can I say I have a fetish for being raped by a stretched out person in the middle of a creepy furry club.



You scare me even more.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

I bet you guys have never seen a tree on a stripper pole before.

[NWS for roots and furry pron... but mostly roots]


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2011)

Might wanna NWS that dude. There is porn on the walls.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I bet you guys have never seen a tree on a stripper pole before.


Didn't know tree genitals existed....
I do now.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn, guys [NWS]


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

@_@ I think I saw you guys at ixen...then I promptly ran off back to my work shop of solitude to work on another avatar


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> @_@ I think I saw you guys at ixen...then I promptly ran off back to my work shop of solitude to work on another avatar



You missed the stripper party.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You missed the stripper party.


the strippers hate me for being cheap :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> @_@ I think I saw you guys at ixen...then I promptly ran off back to my work shop of solitude to work on another avatar



CURSE YOU  ;~;


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> CURSE YOU  ;~;


good thing I was able to recognize you guys avatars for posting so much, but I never posted mines :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

Aww man i gotta go poledancing with my cactus avi one day.Of course i miss everything fun :C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Gawd its so empty today.

Edit: FUCK! The only one there is the creepy guy that keeps on following us! 
Got out of SL as fast as I could.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

We must tell him to gtfo.
 I hope we're talking 'bout the same guy. >_>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We must tell him to gtfo.
> I hope we're talking 'bout the same guy. >_>



You mean that creepy ass weeaboo fox motherfucker?


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

So, is Ixen now to be avoided at all costs? I'm here and no one else is...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You mean that creepy ass weeaboo fox motherfucker?



Yes that charlie guy, when we made that embassy we should have told him to stand guard while we teleported to another place.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

Next time i see him i'll spazz it out at his face that he's not welcome to our super amazing SL yiff gang


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh god he's back AGAIN? What the fuck creepy guy go away!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Next time i see him i'll spazz it out at his face that he's not welcome to our super amazing SL yiff gang



Or send him to sensual stoneworks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, you guys just now meeting that person, they are the reason why often ixen is barren


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> lol, you guys just now meeting that person, they are the reason why often ixen is barren


We built a hideout to escape to when he comes back...

lets hope it holds....

Also he the reason Ixen is barren? D:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, FAF people are getting trolled? What is this world coming to?

also thanks to mike for helping me do some basic easy stuff I am now not completely clueless! yay.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Behold mortals, we have created a Russian embassy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

In communist russia coffee is nukes!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> We built a hideout to escape to when he comes back...
> 
> lets hope it holds....
> 
> Also he the reason Ixen is barren? D:


hes just annoying, so folks would just poof when they see em, they tend to go away if it seems barren.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

well, our in our embassy, the first thing you see when you walk in is a pile of ICBMs


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Behold our amazing hideout.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

I remember there being more bombs, but.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT CHARLIE IS BACK! EVERYONE INTO THE EMBASSY!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hes just annoying, so folks would just poof when they see em, they tend to go away if it seems barren.



He's... an odd person.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn, SL is just like real life. When I'm around, not much happens, but the only decent shit happens when I'm gone, then coming back again brings the same results as last time then hearing about it all again does the same.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> He's... an odd person.


which is why I tend to avoid Ixen, he just tend to tail others who are in groups


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> which is why I tend to avoid Ixen, he just tend to tail others who are in groups



wow how long has he been around?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> wow how long has he been around?


eh the last time I been to Ixen other than yesterday was say...3 months ago, I do know they tend to appear more on weekends than the weekday


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Wait so this guy actually has a reputation for being creepy here? How is he not banned?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Wait so this guy actually has a reputation for being creepy here? How is he not banned?


they arent a problem really, just folks totally ignore the person. Its the same reason why clubs dont ban folks whom is known to ask every single person if they wanna yiff


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

I shot him with an ice grenade, napalm, and griefed him with a coffee rocket, and he still wouldn't leave. He liked it.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I shot him with an ice grenade, napalm, and griefed him with a coffee rocket, and he still wouldn't leave. He liked it.


He's still sitting by himself in the corner like the weird awkward kid at a school lunch room.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He's still sitting by himself in the corner like the weird awkward kid at a school lunch room.


 He probably is a necrophiliac serial killer who skins his victims to make a woman suit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He's still sitting by himself in the corner like the weird awkward kid at a school lunch room.



When you start behaving the same way as you do in real life in a virtual world, that's when you need help.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> When you start behaving the same way as you do in real life in a virtual world, that's when you need help.



I act the same way online as I do offline...except maybe I'm more assertive, outgoing, free-spirited, and humorous....you know what, no, I don't act the same way online as offline.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow he is still sitting there? That guy creeps me out even more.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Wow he is still sitting there? That guy creeps me out even more.


He might be AFK and not just watching us from afar, I hope...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I act the same way online as I do offline...except maybe I'm more assertive, outgoing, free-spirited, and humorous....you know what, no, I don't act the same way online as offline.



In the online world, I am exactly how you see me. However, in the offline world, I rarely talk. At all. I just _can't_. Obviously when you start talking to new people around you, you're often squeezing in with a group that is already talking, which is true for college. Being deaf and all that, I never have any idea what the hell anybody is even talking about, so I'm very, very rarely encouraged to talk. The same happens waaaayyy too often in SL, I'm just running back in to what I'm trying to escape from. I'm better off in a one-to-one or something entirely text based or somewhere where talking normally has a show of hands as a prerequisite. Tbh, I know I'd like to see a few people from here and other places IRL but I do wonder how the hell I'm gonna cope.

/thoughts.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone post a stock video of a creepy person.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

I will help thee to get rid of him soon.CHARLIE YOU BETTER WATCH OUT WHEN I GET BACK :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He might be AFK and not just watching us from afar, I hope...



Last time I saw him, it appeared that his head would twitch like when you would alt-click to a place....


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2011)

still not a major problem, just that irked feeling he generates


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

I still think he's a serial killer in real life.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I still think he's a serial killer in real life.


He's probably either really young and weird, or some super awkward fat guy who's like 26.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He's probably either really young and weird, or some super awkward fat guy who's like 26.



Its a kid, because remember that one day when he butted in and said that he was too young for his license???


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its a kid, because remember that one day when he butted in and said that he was too young for his license???


Oh yeah, well I guess him being young is a little more acceptable.

Anyways SL died but I'm gunna go take care of some things. I'll be back later.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

Great, little kids creeping around. We need to make him as socially awkward as we can.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Great, little kids creeping around. We need to make him as socially awkward as we can.



Hence why I came up with the brilliant idea to send him to the sensual stoneworks.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2011)

Drr drr drr guy watches you SL.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

Quick question: If I download SL, will I regret it?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Quick question: If I download SL, will I regret it?



Well, if you've been around the fandom long enough it's unlikely that anything there would scar you any worse.  The lag and loading times (and dumb people) will make you crazy though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Drr drr drr guy watches you SL.


I FOUND MY HOLE!
 IT WAS MADE FOR ME!
That hole is called SL :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

I just....What?????????


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

I had forgotten just how horrifically ugly my avatar was


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

I tried to find free clothes and stuff on the second life website

I couldn't find much. And nothing worth keeping. Laaaame.


----------



## Ames (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I just....What?????????



I'm a human starfish.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, if you've been around the fandom long enough it's unlikely that anything there would scar you any worse.  The lag and loading times (and dumb people) will make you crazy though.


 I can probably handle it, it actually looks kind of fun.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I tried to find free clothes and stuff on the second life website
> 
> I couldn't find much. And nothing worth keeping. Laaaame.


Really? I've had pretty decent look finding free clothes. Hell I just found a nice BSAA uniform from RE5 for free.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

What is this SL stuff? D:


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

I must not know how to search for stuff very well then... I'm ordering stuff from lowest to highest price to get all the freebies on the first page, but usually it's a ton of stuff that doesn't look very good :\


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> What is this SL stuff? D:



It ranges from awesome avatars to horrible things that should never ever be mentioned.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> It ranges from awesome avatars to horrible things that should never ever be mentioned.


Does it cost money?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Does it cost money?



You can surly find some stuff for free if you look pretty well.

But if you want, lets say some quality avatars pretty quickly, you might as well just pay the 2 USD


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You can surly find some stuff for free if you look pretty well.
> 
> But if you want, lets say some quality avatars pretty quickly, you might as well just pay the 2 USD


America Second Life I coming! D:


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> America Second Life I coming! D:



You are going to join? D:


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You are going to join? D:


I just registered and chose this cute dog avatar.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I just registered and chose this cute dog avatar.



Tell me your screenname so I can tele you to the place.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Tell me your screenname so I can tele you to the place.


I have none yeeeeet. 3:

I try to figure out what I'm supposed to do first.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I have none yeeeeet. 3:
> 
> I try to figure out what I'm supposed to do first.



We can teach you D:


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

did anyone actually get the cage thing I sent them


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

_"We are required to collect Value Added Tax (VAT) for consumers of Second  Life digital goods and services who reside in the European Union (EU)."_

Great. :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> did anyone actually get the cage thing I sent them



I don't believe I have if you did



Lizzie said:


> _"We are required to collect Value Added Tax (VAT) for consumers of Second  Life digital goods and services who reside in the European Union (EU)."_



AMURRICA! <3


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> AMURRICA! <3


When you need social services come and say that again. 

How do I get to look like a hag?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> How do I get to look like a hag?



Err Im not sure.....

you can look in the marketplace to find a hag avatar... lol


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, yes. <3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Oh, yes. <3



You scare me.....


----------



## Bliss (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You scare me.....


I am not going to be your SL friend, then. >:C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I am not going to be your SL friend, then. >:C



:C
  Don't be so cruel.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> _"We are required to collect Value Added Tax (VAT) for consumers of Second  Life digital goods and services who reside in the European Union (EU)."_
> 
> Great. :V



How... disappointing.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Oh, yes. <3


That is the hottest thing I have ever laid my eyes upon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

=3 lets see if you guys figure out who I be when I visit Ixen


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> =3 lets see if you guys figure out who I be when I visit Ixen



You're not gonna tell us when that will be, will you?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You're not gonna tell us when that will be, will you?


tomorrow and 10 minutes ago


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> tomorrow and 10 minutes ago



I saw.  :3x


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I saw.  :3x


lul you sure


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

It's the hag isn't it


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> lul you sure



Pretty sure.  Did you even change your name to see if we would catch it?  :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Pretty sure.  Did you even change your name to see if we would catch it?  :3


then ya fell for the bait my friend did =3, but that is my alternate account I use on SL


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought alternates cost money


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I thought alternates cost money


i'm in a clan still on SL I have 5, 2 are bots


----------



## Ames (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn it, HK...

Go away


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Damn it, HK...
> 
> Go away



He wants some candy.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Damn it, HK...
> 
> Go away


Sir I was asleep because I was sick that was an imposter. >=[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh noes, typical generic red fox chasing us. It must be HK :V
You shouldn't pass out in a bar when a sergal owns it


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh noes, typical generic red fox chasing us. It must be HK :V
> You shouldn't pass out in a bar when a sergal owns it


Damnit I was going to make a joke about passing out at the bar and waking up on the cover of anthrogasm magazine :C

(Yes they really sell a furry porn mag in SL called "anthrogasm". You can get a promo edition in one of the shops outside GYC. It's just as bad as you can imagine.)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Damnit I was going to make a joke about passing out at the bar and waking up on the cover of anthrogasm magazine :C
> 
> (Yes they really sell a furry porn mag in SL called "anthrogasm". You can get a promo edition in one of the shops outside GYC. It's just as bad as you can imagine.)


Oh no. You must be joking, or else that magazine should be burned in hell.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh no. You must be joking, or else that magazine should be burned in hell.


No it's real.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> No it's real.


D: I must go get torches to burn them down.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> D: I must go get torches to burn them down.


Pussy. I am _so_ going to read it now.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

I think we got rid of charlie for good.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think we got rid of charlie for good.


no ya didnt, its a weekday


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Sir I was asleep because I was sick that was an imposter. >=[



I called him HK, Jr.  ^-^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe charlie saw this thread :S


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no ya didnt, its a weekday



Oh yeah that's right, he must have middle school today.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

This made me lol
NWS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RedLyae4b2s&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

That was a little disturbing yet funny at the same time.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

That was the best day ever in SL.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

I always miss things, don't I?

Not like I'm even that involved in this thing anyways but <.<


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy crap, me and HK found a secret Yiff place in the sky.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently GYC has a lot of secret rooms in floating in the sky...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Apparently GYC has a lot of secret rooms in floating in the sky...


secret rooms?
no, those rooms always been there, those are the weird yiff rooms they have off to the side :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> secret rooms?
> no, those rooms always been there, those are the weird yiff rooms they have off to the side :V


Are they for the staff or something? Why are the floating in the middle of nowhere with no way in?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Are they for the staff or something? Why are the floating in the middle of nowhere with no way?


If I remember when my friend worked there, there suppose to be some sort of board that teleport folks into those rooms, but also some of those belong to staff.
Anyway its actually far better to have those yiff rooms high up in the sky at intervals to prevent chat from affecting others. Only reason I know that is due to I help build for a club....any business me and my friend later on dies =3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Today has left my mind horribly scarred....


----------



## Ames (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Today has left my mind horribly scarred....



[HOLY SHIT NWS]

Never again

shall we speak 

of what 

happened 

today.

[HOLY SHIT NWS]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Today has left my mind horribly scarred....



I dunno.  I thought it was pretty great.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> [HOLY SHIT NWS]
> 
> Never again
> 
> ...


nope I seen worst :V


----------



## Bliss (Sep 27, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> nope I seen worst :V


I don't think I've ever seen worse graphics. :I


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> [HOLY SHIT NWS]
> 
> Never again
> 
> ...



Looks like an average day at fchan. :V
Im still angry like 3/4 of the world is blocked from me for another year. :I


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2011)

I HATE MISSING STUFF FFFFFFFF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn your timezones.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2011)

Regional reset whoo 8)...halted my shopping spree D:


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Poor H&K : (

And poor creeper : (


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh god you took screenshots of last night? :C


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 27, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Oh god you took screenshots of last night? :C


ya hanging out with a group that does silly things, do you not think they wont screenshot?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2011)

I R On Fire!

Feral or not, music takes me with it with sometimes hilarious consequences


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

HK I think you are cool and all, but you are the biggest whore I've ever seen.
No offense.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> HK I think you are cool and all, but you are the biggest whore I've ever seen.
> No offense.


I am not a whore :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am not a whore :C


of course, you're a prostitute


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am not a whore :C


I feel like an ass. :c 
I'm sorry, I guess.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I feel like an ass. :c
> I'm sorry, I guess.



Lol, the pics help prove the point that you said earlier :V


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Lol, the pics help prove the point that you said earlier :V


Agreed that they do, but I still feel like an asshole for calling HK a whore.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Agreed that they do, but I still feel like an asshole for calling HK a whore.


Dude _everyone_ does. It's been a joke for a long time. 
I don't mind most of the time but it can get super annoying and I dislike being knowing as "that slutty dude".


----------



## Ames (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I feel like an ass. :c
> I'm sorry, I guess.



haaa

HAAAAA


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I can't come and play, my mom wants me to take out the trash. (Translated: I have to study for my CS midterm, and the upcoming midterm in intermediate classical mechanics is starting to scare me).


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Gawd its so empty ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Gawd its so empty ;_;


I would get on but I am super sick and just want to chill. :C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got a new avatar that I actually like 

Got a simple outfit for em' too :3c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I would get on but I am super sick and just want to chill. :C



Awww, hope you feel better :C


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Awww, hope you feel better :C


Thanks. I may hop on for a bit but I don't wanna do anything too crazy.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Thanks. I may hop on for a bit but I don't wanna do anything too crazy.



Yeah, I don't think we will do our usual shenanigans today lol, just chat.


----------



## Ames (Sep 27, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Thanks. I may hop on for a bit but I don't wanna do anything too crazy.



It's not a good idea to get raped by tentacles when you're sick


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yeah, I don't think we will do our usual shenanigans today lol, just chat.



Yep.  No penis chairs today.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's not a good idea to get raped by tentacles when you're sick


Maybe I'm sick _because _I got raped by tentacles.

And a dragon.

And a wall monster.

And a bunch of statues.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yep.  No penis chairs today.



Did you actually buy that??? D:


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Maybe I'm sick _because _I got raped by tentacles.And a dragon.And a wall monster.And a bunch of statues.


 It wasn't rape because you liked it. Also, get well soon. :3


----------



## Perception (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried second life once, but i found it extremely difficult to use... Even after looking through multiple guides i still couldnt get the hang of it...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Did you actually buy that??? D:



Nope.  I didn't even look at how much it was.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.  I didn't even look at how much it was.


Well how much was it? :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.  I didn't even look at how much it was.


if its from sensual then probably above 800Ls


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 28, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> if its from sensual then probably above 800Ls



I guess the shine adds to the value.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I guess the shine adds to the value.


thats the only thing I can remember about sensual is that they never go below 800Ls unless they have suddenly started to to which I can only gess 300Ls is now their lowest


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> I tried second life once, but i found it extremely difficult to use... Even after looking through multiple guides i still couldnt get the hang of it...



Yeah the interface and controls are clunky as hell.  Everything's so badly thought out.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

The game is an ass to start alone, always have a friend to help.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea, after I figure my way out of this tutorial area, I'm gonna have a chat with my friend. He WILL teach me how this thing works. That's if he's online.

and btw, i picked a small little cat and it gives me a huge orange cat monster. D: I wanted to be cute, not creepy.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The game is an ass to start alone, always have a friend to help.


Well then.....Looks like I'm screwed.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 28, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Well then.....Looks like I'm screwed.


^This

Also, a friend told me that I can import some stuff I made on Autodesk Maya into SL but he said that cost money and he doesn't know how to do it. So, I'm kinda stuck, lol.

EDIT: Just found out I need a sculpt box or something like that and yet again, no more info past that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 28, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I can import some stuff I made on Autodesk Maya into SL *but he said that cost money.*



There is just so much wrong with this, I don't know where to start.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There is just so much wrong with this, I don't know where to start.


So, it's free to import my 3D models into SL? And I still don't know how or if I even need a sculp box (he said its something that I would put the 'skin' I made in Maya and it would more or less 'copy' what I made)


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know why but, SL is strangely addicting.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I don't know why but, SL is strangely addicting.



That's like being addicted to snorting crushed glass powder.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That's like being addicted to snorting crushed glass powder.


Maybe I should try that too. :v


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I don't know why but, SL is strangely addicting.


its only addictive if you have others to dick around with, or how I been hearing this FAF group on SL being like "stick your dick into"


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how I been hearing this FAF group on SL being like "stick your dick into"



No comment.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't knock it till you've tried it...wait you're a furry...nevermind.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

James, you make me proud.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow it's been quiet lately.
More yiff for me then :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Wow it's been quiet lately.
> More yiff for me then :V



But I am on :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> So, it's free to import my 3D models into SL? And I still don't know how or if I even need a sculp box (he said its something that I would put the 'skin' I made in Maya and it would more or less 'copy' what I made)



No, you're not wrong, but the developers of SL are. It's just so wrong to have to pay for something that YOU made with the software that YOU paid for.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No, you're not wrong, but the developers of SL are. It's just so wrong to have to pay for something that YOU made with the software that YOU paid for.



Because, you know, to make up for declining membership, you of course keep your fees in place and contiunuously make the interface more obscure than a reference to Sumerian gender roles. That's how you get the old users back. Don't include a vast quantity of quality updates, new material, and fee cuts. No, that's just what they'd be expecting you to do. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No, you're not wrong, but the developers of SL are. It's just so wrong to have to pay for something that YOU made with the software that YOU paid for.


 ON THEIR PROGRAM :V specially if its normally 10Ls for uploads


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ON THEIR PROGRAM :V specially if its normally 10Ls for uploads



Compare that with other programs, i.e. games that allow it for free, and always have done. What makes SL so goddamn special?


----------



## Draconas (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be getting on I guess, got an hour or two until my appointment today


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Compare that with other programs, i.e. games that allow it for free, and always have done. What makes SL so goddamn special?


heres the fun thing cause i'm an asshole
LINDEN LABS own Second life, meaning since they own the game they can do what ever they want. They may have picked 10Ls as thats chump change to everyone, but having thousands upon thousands of users constantly uploading stuff would add up, along with folks buying Ls straight. Those other games make their profit off the users their own way so they arent that innocent either.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm finally satisfied with my rave outfit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> heres the fun thing cause i'm an asshole
> LINDEN LABS own Second life, meaning since they own the game they can do what ever they want. They may have picked 10Ls as thats chump change to everyone, but having thousands upon thousands of users constantly uploading stuff would add up, along with folks buying Ls straight. Those other games make their profit off the users their own way so they arent that innocent either.



Just because they own it doesn't mean it's right. You shouldn't ever have to charge anyone for what THEY provide to you, it just doesn't make sense. Don't forget Linden Labs gets shitloads of money by people buying L$. "They can do whatever they want because they own it" is just no excuse. Would you like it if you gave me a gift that you made yourself and I made you pay for giving it to me? It's a dick move, isn't it? But it's ok because I can do whatever I want, since it's me that's receiving it. I know it's chump change, but seriously, what if they took it further? What if other companies copied this with a higher price?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm finally satisfied with my rave outfit


Needs more glowsticks obviously.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That's like being addicted to snorting crushed glass powder.



At least it's better than World of Warcrack.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just because they own it doesn't mean it's right. You shouldn't ever have to charge anyone for what THEY provide to you, it just doesn't make sense. Don't forget Linden Labs gets shitloads of money by people buying L$. "They can do whatever they want because they own it" is just no excuse. Would you like it if you gave me a gift that you made yourself and I made you pay for giving it to me? It's a dick move, isn't it? But it's ok because I can do whatever I want, since it's me that's receiving it. I know it's chump change, but seriously, what if they took it further? What if other companies copied this with a higher price?


yay more things to break
Actually cause they own the whole service, they CAN do that. Lets use Microsoft's Xbox360. Did you know that while PS3 and PC folks who play TF2...Get their updates for FREE, heres the fun thing, Microsoft is being gay but love money makes you have to pay for some of those updates. Like why folks for L4D2 on 360 might have to pay to use maps us folks on PC have for free with the upcoming map DLC Valve is doing.

Now using the good old cop out "they make tons of money from folks buying Ls straight" makes you very very oblivious to how things work in actual life. Using gaming as an example, I mean if the person bought the game already why do you need me to buy my DLC's when company 2 gives their DLCs for free. People forget just cause A gives you something for free doesnt mean the REST alphabet have to. B-Z is free to pick the choice of having to make you pay. Or lets use me for an example, I give out free art by buying folks commissions on their behalf, I use to work with someone else who did the same thing. Now I had my OWN system of how to give free art, while person B was willing to give free art to EVERYONE. I only allowed free art to folks who either dont have any commissions or buy commissions not so often, meaning I was barring folks who can buy commissions every other day or week. Those folks hated me due to I was being UNFAIR due to the other person would allow them to get free art even though they can buy their own damn art so easily.

Also work on your analogies as it doesnt work with secondlife at all. I would Pay someone to deliver you the gift, thats what Linden Labs is...they are the middle person, its like the equivilent of Paypal or any system where you can send cash to another person; you have to pay a fee. (though sometimes paypal wont do this as they stopped when I linked to my bank account while will hit you with fees if you just link to your card.). You arent giving the item to SL/LL, you are paying them to put something into their service to then allow it to exist in SL.

also you should know Right and Wrong is subjective, something right in one place could be wrong elsewhere, the same reason Morals arent the same to everyone.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Man you sure are quick to jump in and defend SL.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Man you sure are quick to jump in and defend SL.


Obviously someone has to do that. Rather it's him than someone who doesn't know shit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats what Linden Labs is...they are the middle person



Hold on, I thought you just said that they OWNED Second Life. How does that make them the middle person? I was allowing you to enjoy yourself and defend your precious SL up to here, where everything made a bit less sense to me.

Aside from that, if you want to needlessly spend extra money for something, be my guest. I'll just sit here and refuse to spend my time and my effort on something that I will have to pay to show others.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hold on, I thought you just said that they OWNED Second Life. How does that make them the middle person?


Cause LL own SL, thus I tend to use both in an interchangable fashion. So are you gonna nitpick at my other things now.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

What exactly are you two bickering about anyways? I'm too lazy to reread the thread.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> What exactly are you two bickering about anyways? I'm too lazy to reread the thread.


They are angry that SL/LL charge a fee for folks to upload things onto SL only cause other companies dont do it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause LL own SL, thus I tend to use both in an interchangable fashion. So are you gonna nitpick at my other things now.



How are they interchangable? One's a company, the other is a product - Second Life is just software with a userbase, is it not? 

But nevermind, I'm not all that bothered. If SL means so much to you that you get upset when someone points out it's not really all that perfect, I'll leave it. I doesn't mean my opinion doesn't stand anymore, though. As I said, if you like spending more money because of this thing, you're more than welcome to. I know I don't intend to. Anyway, next time I find something a bit questionable about anything, I'll keep my mouth shut so I don't bother a raving fanboy and watch him make a scene.



Crysix Fousen said:


> They are angry that SL/LL charge a fee for  folks to upload things onto SL only cause other companies dont do  it.



I'm not angry here, mate. I just don't like the idea of paying for my own self-made stuff and I'm saying that the idea of it is silly, not because other companies don't do it. Work on your reading comprehension. I must say, this whole big reaction from _you_ was rather unecessary, though.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> They are angry that SL/LL charge a fee for folks to upload things onto SL only cause other companies dont do it.


It's stupid but I don't think it's worth this giant debate. :|


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How are they interchangable? One's a company, the other is a product - Second Life is just software with a userbase, is it not?
> 
> But nevermind, I'm not all that bothered. If SL means so much to you that you get upset when someone points out it's not really all that perfect, I'll leave it. I doesn't mean my opinion doesn't stand anymore, though. As I said, if you like spending more money because of this thing, you're more than welcome to. I know I don't intend to. Anyway, next time I find something a bit questionable about anything, I'll keep my mouth shut so I don't bother a raving fanboy and cause a scene.
> 
> ...


Linden Labs is the creator of SL hence why I use it as an interchangeable, specially since you are paying them for the services. Thats just a preference to me like how I often switch out WoW or Starcraft/2 with Blizzard who owns both games.

Raving fan boy, now thats just low if not wrong when a person knows how things work in life. You took this to the next level when I simply stated that LL can freely charge a fee cause they can. Only time I become a fanboy is when folks go after Sega, mainly the Dreamcast. Also learn that nothing in life is perfect, is the older folks forgetting to teach the younger folks so many lessons these days on life now?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Linden Labs is the creator of SL hence why I use it as an interchangeable, specially since you are paying them for the services. Thats just a preference to me like how I often switch out WoW or Starcraft/2 with Blizzard who owns both games.
> 
> Raving fan boy, now thats just low if not wrong when a person knows how things work in life. You took this to the next level when I simply stated that LL can freely charge a fee cause they can. Only time I become a fanboy is when folks go after Sega, mainly the Dreamcast. Also learn that nothing in life is perfect, is the older folks forgetting to teach the younger folks so many lessons these days on life now?


They way you deny your fanboyism is kind of funny :V

Seriously though both of you stfu. This is an annoying derail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Raving fan boy, now thats just low if not wrong when a person knows how things work in life. You took this to the next level when I simply stated that LL can freely charge a fee cause they can. Only time I become a fanboy is when folks go after Sega, mainly the Dreamcast. Also learn that nothing in life is perfect, is the older folks forgetting to teach the younger folks so many lessons these days on life now?



Well when someone jumps to the defence of a product/company in this manner over a small nitpick that the defender him/herself as a loyal customer doesn't even mind, I and others would normally find it particularly hard to think otherwise. If you approached it in a bit of a different manner instead of this "having fun", "yay more things to break" manner, I'd think an awful lot differently but instead you come accross as very aggressive, and even a bit trollish. 

And stop with the "they do it because they can, so it's ok" argument, "because that's how life works." Bad things happen to good people, you know, and it happens all the time because that's just how life works. Does that make it ok? Wouldn't you have it otherwise? Just because things CAN be done doesn't ever make anything ok.

*Edit: *If I saw HK's post earlier, I would've stopped instead of writing this, but I'm stopping here and now instead.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 29, 2011)

10 $L is so low, I can't even find out how much it is in the buy $L menu.  Lowest it lets you go is 546 $L which is $2.50 USD.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 10 $L is so low, I can't even find out how much it is in the buy $L menu.  Lowest it lets you go is 546 $L which is $2.50 USD.


years back the lowest you could was 300 or so Ls the reason being as back then Ls didnt cost so much.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

If only they sold a fidel castro avatar....if only


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> If only they sold a fidel castro avatar....if only


wait it doesnt exist no more? I remember seeing one years ago on the marketplace


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> wait it doesnt exist no more? I remember seeing one years ago on the marketplace



Nope, not there : /


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting used to the whole random running around bit. Now if only I knew how to get my head back. I deleted my head earlier and can't find it, lol. Some random person at the AnthroXtacy place gave me a box of random stuff in it. lol Im so confused.

This is like playstation Home without the bowling  I like bowling.


----------



## Ames (Sep 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Nope, not there : /



Well they still have Castro-style hats :V



Lomberdia said:


> I'm getting used to the whole random running around bit. Now if only I knew how to get my head back. I deleted my head earlier and can't find it, lol. Some random person at the AnthroXtacy place gave me a box of random stuff in it. lol Im so confused.
> 
> This is like playstation Home without the bowling  I like bowling.



Actually, playstation Home is pretty different from SL.  I actually beta tested for it before it was released, and the development team SPECIFICALLY STATED that they didn't want PSH turning out like SL.  That's why it's so much more restrictive on everything.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> years back the lowest you could was 300 or so Ls the reason being as back then Ls didnt cost so much.


 
Ah, yes.  Back when 2000 $L was under $8.00 USD.



JamesB said:


> Well they still have Castro-style hats :V
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, playstation Home is pretty different from SL.  I actually beta tested for it before it was released, and the development team SPECIFICALLY STATED that they didn't want PSH turning out like SL.  That's why it's so much more restrictive on everything.



Yeah.  It's mostly or all company created content.  The Star Wars stuff is amazing.  :3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Everyone get your forts and embassies ready!

Its the weekend and Charlie is coming!


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooh, is he already there? If so I may have to get on again.

and I really should throw some money to get me a good red panda avatar. can anyone find a good one for me? too lazy to look myself.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Ooh, is he already there? If so I may have to get on again.
> 
> and I really should throw some money to get me a good red panda avatar. can anyone find a good one for me? too lazy to look myself.



No...Not yet.... But the weekend is near....


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2011)

Why does this Charlie guy creep you guys out so much? o.o
Just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Why does this Charlie guy creep you guys out so much? o.o
> Just wondering out of curiosity.


Because he is super awkward and follows you around and buts into your conversations.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 29, 2011)

Charlie eats souls through your monitor screen. (I dunno really). 
I'm online and bored, don't judge me >:0

EDIT:Ok that's it! I was gonna find places on my own but what are some places you guys recommend? I've wondered around for a few hours but now I've wondered into a fking bestiality place and now I'm kinda disturbed. I lil help would be great.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Because he is super awkward and follows you around and buts into your conversations.


Can't you guys just block him? Or does second life not have a block feature.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 29, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I was pondering the reason, if I should join, than I read this.
> Gave me a great reason to stay away.


No please, don't let me suffer alone! Share in my pain!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Shark is building a gulag/prison to keep him away....We must prepare....


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 29, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Maybe since we currently share the same timezone, and what is some of the pros and cons of playing?
> Except beastiality, and winding up like HK, being raped.


I honestly wish I could tell you anything real (I'm a newb and just started this thing a day or two ago) but heres my list based on my experiences and opinions:

Pro: 
-can upload my maya character I've made and make avatars from them (so I hear)
-Fun to run around and teleport to the random places 
-seeing all sorts of cool looking avatars 
-some people give you free stuff

Con:
-i have zero clue how to upload my stuff from maya
-running around randomly get you into bestiality and gothic/satanic trouble (i found a new spot and someone was talking about watch the devil fk someone, so I left)
-having envy about not having a cool avatar 
-not having real money to buy fake money to buy cool avatar
-it gets old w/o anyone else to play around with
-i cant find sandboxes to save my life and when i do (by luck) i cant figure out how to build anything other than a deformed oval or another wooden box :/

Again, this is from a newbi and I don't have a real guide to help me. My friend quit SL and he tell me things from his very faulty memory. Right now, I'm at Ixen because I've seen it mentions here a lot so I figured I see whats there, its a desert :/

Oh and I'm an orange cat with part of my body out of alignment. I messed it up when I was experimenting with the options.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

note trying to deal with charlie can backfire, tis why I just avoid ixen on the weekends


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'll probably join sometime Friday if your going to be on this weekend Lomberdia. We can dual noob it up, get lost, and have terrible stuff happen to us.  Since it's alway more fun when two or more people don't know what they are doing.
> And goths/satanist won't pose a problem for me.  Same goes for spending money; since college  tuition is almost nonexistent.


Friday, yep I'll be here. Around noon-3. We're in the same time zone (you said) so I don't need to convert any time zone math stuff. 

OMG somebody is singing in this weird place and playing the guitar. (i like it thought and I'm laughing my ass off right now)
I need to get a mic so badly now! I wanna talk to peeps!


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> It have to be later than, since I don't leave campus till about three, and I may be called into work.
> 
> Oh crap I forgot to say that as well: I don't have a mic either so I can't talk.  ( no I don't have an accent)


I'll be on and off after 3 friday. If you catch me on FAF, let me know when you'll be on SL. I'm about to goto bed, so I'll be seeing ya tomorrow.

Edit: Don't forget to verify your age also after you sign-up. It lets you go to more places. Someone had to tell me that! It's under setting on the main SL page after you create an account. I forgot the exact steps but if nobody gives tells you how before I come back, I'll try to explain it.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Ill try to be on late, usually I head out by 10:40pm pacific.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Ooh, is he already there? If so I may have to get on again.
> 
> and I really should throw some money to get me a good red panda avatar. can anyone find a good one for me? too lazy to look myself.



About the only one I know of is DERP.'s.  May be some others around.



Mike the fox said:


> Can't you guys just block him? Or does second life not have a block feature.



Well, we could mute him.  Then he'd be just a grey humanoid shape.  o_o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2011)

Charlie is my bff. Stop making fun of him :V
But seriously, we must be rude so he would stop following us.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'm still at the graveyard shift.  Nighttime quarry working FTW.
> 
> Yeah see you later.


Im gettin used to thing, except i teleport to places and I don't know what I'm pressing to do it.

Anyone know if there another way to teleport via keybord shortcuts? I might be doing them on accident?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Charlie is my bff. Stop making fun of him :V



You weren't there the day he besieged us in the embassy ;_;

It was horrible...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Charlie is my bff. Stop making fun of him :V
> But seriously, we must be rude so he would stop following us.


that isnt gonna work, why do you think folks of who go to Ixen just ignore him


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You weren't there the day he besieged us in the embassy ;_;
> 
> It was horrible...


What's the worst he can do, spam annoying sounds? Its not like he can kill your avi or give you a virus. Or can you do that in SL?

EDIT: Found out my laptop has a built-in mic. I've always thought it was just speakers but nope, it's a mic hole.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 30, 2011)

So, Shark, how's the prison going? Can we put charlie in one of the cells and make it so he can't leave without TP'ing?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> What's the worst he can do, spam annoying sounds? Its not like he can kill your avi or give you a virus. Or can you do that in SL?



He just stares....and waits....it destroys your mind....


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> So, Shark, how's the prison going? Can we put charlie in one of the cells and make it so he can't leave without TP'ing?


now now, dont enter griefer stage unless you want to be banned from Ixen...no really someone got banned for doing that to charlie


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> now now, dont enter griefer stage unless you want to be banned from Ixen...no really someone got banned for doing that to charlie



Wait.....How known is charlie on this server?


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 30, 2011)

Is he like the pedophile uncle at family reunions that people pretend isn't there?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Wait.....How known is charlie on this server?


The same reason ixen tends to be more likly barren on the weekends while more active on weekdays. Most folks are trying to avoid charlie from being a pest to them. Sadly he has chosen you guys to be a pest to while the rest of us is free from him....thanks


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> The same reason ixen tends to be more likly barren on the weekends while more active on weekdays. Most folks are trying to avoid charlie from being a pest to them. Sadly he has chosen you guys to be a pest to while the rest of us is free from him....thanks



My God...we are dealing with the ancient demon....

Its a good thing the soviet embassy managed to push him back.....but for how long?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2011)

Charlie's the only thing i hate in SL nowadays


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

I wanna meet this charlie. He seems kinda famous.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 30, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I wanna meet this charlie. He seems kinda famous.


He's just an awkward kid. Nothing special.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 30, 2011)

I thinkk the best way to deal with it is to be honest witout being rude. If he thows a tantrum, you have chat evidence to show he was overreacting and being petty. 

If you try to tell him to "fuck off" he will likely contact Ixen's mods and complain. If he does that after you tell him nicely, Ixen's mods will punish him. If they decide to punish you for it, even though you were polite, then Ixen wouldn't be a good place to visit anyway.

In short: be polite. If he baws, then so be it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 30, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He's just an awkward kid. Nothing special.


Eh, everyone makes him sound like some guy who knows way to annoy people like he had power. Is he a little kid or someone just trolling for the lulz?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Eh, everyone makes him sound like some guy who knows way to annoy people like he had power. Is he a little kid or someone just trolling for the lulz?


we know hes a kid/teen due to stating hes too young for his license and also disappears during the weekday


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

Noob question: How exactly do I get money in SL?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> By using real money to buy fake money, most likely.


That wouldn't surprise me.....At all.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> That wouldn't surprise me.....At all.



..or you could work in a strip club.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> He's seventeen, so wouldn't the patrons to that club, be considered pedos?


How do you know my age, you stalker. D:


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I have contacts in the Russian government; more specifically the SVR.
> 
> PS.  I also am currently in Indiana.  I'm coming ever so closer........


You don't know where in Indiana I live though. So ha!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't even know where Marion county is. I live in Elkhart County, come at me bro.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Ohh Fuck, there are more creepy people like charlie....they just wait for us outside....


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Are you referring to me?
> As I was just messing/joking around.


Are you the robot guy? lol


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Computer won't play it yet.
> And you will easily be able to tell if it's me.  Trust me, I'm not that hard to read..........



Ahhh okay, I will be on the lookout : P


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2011)

People are scary.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> People are scary.


Yes, yes they are. And so are furries.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

CommieBat, you still not online? :/
I just made my first $10L, Im a slut now WAAHH! :/


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Nope.  There is something preventing me from logging in.  It's on my side of the system though.


You google for a solution yet? Vista, nothing good cames from it.




Commie Bat said:


> Part of me wants to know the details; the other part, does not.


Let's just say I'm not a virtual virgin anymore. It was odd to say the least. :/


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'll be on my desktop tomorrow so it won't be an issue, and it's 1am here.
> 
> See i'm excited/wanting to play, then I here stuff like this, and I can only think to myself "what the fuck am I getting myself into now"


lol I tell you this because I care. lol 
Don't worry, I'm just playing around. Im listening to some music someone is playing. I like it, i must admit.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> After-rape relaxation?
> Yeah I know, It just seems wierd when people talk about what happened to them while playing.


It's only weird if it wasn't funny. Well it's good to hear you're gettin on your desktop tomorrow. lol maybe we can raid that giant fortress flying the sky. *you guys know which one*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

i bought some stuff from the internet marketplace. Items haven't come yet and it's been almost an hour >:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Computer won't play it yet.
> And you will easily be able to tell if it's me.  Trust me, I'm not that hard to read..........



Russian uniform wearing bat?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Charlie for those who don't know him


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

HE!!!!!  ....is here.......


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> HE!!!!!  ....is here.......


So...That's Charlie?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

Edit: Looks like he left.
oops double post, sorry about that.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> So...That's Charlie?



He was here a few seconds ago and spawned right next to us.

This is what song plays whenever I see him.

[video=youtube;aiDdw3imhAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDdw3imhAo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooh, I wanna go hang out with Charlie ^^


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait, there are more versions of him? Are you telling me these people breed?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay someone who is a good judge of these things, tell me which of these is better:
https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/DERP-Red-Panda-Natural-Red/1170757
https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/Luskwood-Red-Panda-Wah-Furry-Avatar-Red-Male/983288

I don't even know what most of those features mean so :|


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Okay someone who is a good judge of these things, tell me which of these is better:
> https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/DERP-Red-Panda-Natural-Red/1170757
> https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/Luskwood-Red-Panda-Wah-Furry-Avatar-Red-Male/983288
> 
> I don't even know what most of those features mean so :|


I'd say go for DERP. The avi just looks better.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 1, 2011)

For the Derp, you get a Heads-up display that allows you to control mouth positions and other features as described in the listing. I have something like that with my sergal avatar. I have, like, 4-6 HUDS on at one time, so I'm pretty good with them.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

I see Charlie. He doesn't look like a creep. He hasn't said anything to me yet though. rude <_<


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

He found our secret hideout and coffee told him to piss off.

Ilu Coffee


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Where's the hideout? (he won't find us here)
I found charlie sitting alone and being away, pretty awesome.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

I was gonna say Luskwood, but the body just doesn't match the face.  :c

(So my vote goes to DERP.)


----------



## Mentova (Oct 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> He was here a few seconds ago and spawned right next to us.
> 
> This is what song plays whenever I see him.
> 
> [video=youtube;aiDdw3imhAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDdw3imhAo[/video]



Hahaha this is perfect. Doesn't help that I've been playing the HD remake of OOT all day. :V


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

I am so damn bored. =w=


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I am so damn bored. =w=


Are you online on SL? hit me up!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

Cool, KzK has a mesh sandbox.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

How many ways are there to get L$?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

from what I've heard
you earn it or buy it

not worth it either way!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> How many ways are there to get L$?



Either buy it with actual money or go find a website that allows you to earn it. I've used metaRL.org and have gotten 1000 free linden so far. I'd highly recommend it if you have no other way of getting it as it works and hey, if you're bored you can just fill out a few surveys to get the points you need to redeem for linden.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

Well then.....fuck. I have no way to buy it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Well then.....fuck. I have no way to buy it.


Just use the free stuff. I've worse comes to worst, just do surveys. Use bogus info though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Lololololololo 

EDIT: 
AAAAND its gone.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2011)

October is my "Do nice shit for folks cause I can" month, if folks need avatars this month...this is the only time I will buy avatars for others.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> October is my "Do nice shit for folks cause I can" month, if folks need avatars this month...this is the only time I will buy avatars for others.


Really! A female bird or female cat avi would be awesome! you're choice of maker. Its free to me so I won't/can't complain.

Gibby! take that pic down! >


----------



## Mentova (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> October is my "Do nice shit for folks cause I can" month, if folks need avatars this month...this is the only time I will buy avatars for others.


I don't need an avatar but I want some better clothes. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Really! A female bird or female cat avi would be awesome! you're choice of maker. Its free to me so I won't/can't complain.


then I'll be giving you a DERP domestic cat


Mentova said:


> I don't need an avatar but I want some better clothes. :V


you have a limit of 2000Ls, go on the market place pick out your clothes then send me a note of all the stuff

One more and thats it for this month


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Gibby! take that pic down! >



YOU'RE NO FUN. Here's that other pictor you wanted me to put up anyway. NSFW. ish.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Lololololololo
> 
> EDIT:
> AAAAND its gone.



Damnit! I was at dinner.

What did you link ._.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then I'll be giving you a DERP domestic cat


Thank you! Crysix

Above post: don't worry about it >:[

And thanks Gibby ^_^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Damnit! I was at dinner.
> 
> What did you link ._.



Something I found hilarious, but was removed on request. :3c PM me.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> October is my "Do nice shit for folks cause I can" month, if folks need avatars this month...this is the only time I will buy avatars for others.


 Could I by any chance get a fox avatar? I don't care which maker.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Could I by any chance get a fox avatar? I don't care which maker.


I'll see if KzK have a good fox, dont think they updated yet or have already


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> October is my "Do nice shit for folks cause I can" month, if folks need avatars this month...this is the only time I will buy avatars for others.


https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/DERP-Red-Panda-Natural-Red/1170757

oh thank you you are a hero
I will try to make this up to you somehow <3
does that 2000 L$ limit apply to everyone? maybe I can get me two avatars <.< >.>



Scotty1700 said:


> Either buy it with actual money or go find a  website that allows you to earn it. I've used metaRL.org and have gotten  1000 free linden so far. I'd highly recommend it if you have no other  way of getting it as it works and hey, if you're bored you can just fill  out a few surveys to get the points you need to redeem for  linden.


this is also pretty neat.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone online now wanna hang out? I have nobody now.  my partner in crime had to go.  just add me if you want.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/DERP-Red-Panda-Natural-Red/1170757
> 
> oh thank you you are a hero
> I will try to make this up to you somehow <3
> does that 2000 L$ limit apply to everyone? maybe I can get me two avatars <.< >.>


I normally only take 3, but I'm going by per pay day as on the 14th i'm getting all the stuff for the folks then i'll do another freebie run on the 28th


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'll see if KzK have a good fox, dont think they updated yet or have already


 Alright, thank you.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 1, 2011)

I PMed the clothing I wanted plus a gun. Thank you sir.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

got the list, all of you will recieve your stuff on the 14th


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> got the list, all of you will recieve your stuff on the 14th


yaaaaay 

You've got my user name right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> yaaaaay
> 
> You've got my user name right?


on the 14th I'll ask
*goes back to playing Saxton hale mode on TF2*


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Either buy it with actual money or go find a website that allows you to earn it. I've used metaRL.org and have gotten 1000 free linden so far. I'd highly recommend it if you have no other way of getting it as it works and hey, if you're bored you can just fill out a few surveys to get the points you need to redeem for linden.


take back what I said earlier

most of the surveys don't work well making it way way too hard to actually get what you're trying to get. I completed a lot of offers but only received credit for less than half of them :/
So yeah I say avoid this d(''d)

which means I WILL have to spend money on L$ eventually :|


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx353/Twosidedmirror/?action=view&current=Snapshot_002.png

Me, Marcus, HK, and Shark having a Dance Party!


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 2, 2011)

The region went boom.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Yea, me and Shark was talking. are you online still?
I made a fail video of us dancing on youtube. The video capture program sucked though.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still here, but the region isn't...I'm in blue galaxy.


----------



## Ames (Oct 2, 2011)

HOVER YIFF [nws]


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you in Ixen or that other place? Because the other place seems to be down. I don't think I was banned from there...I'm not getting a banned message.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Are you in Ixen or that other place? Because the other place seems to be down. I don't think I was banned from there...I'm not getting a banned message.


Sorry Marcus, We're at yiff paradice, lol
add me and i'll teleport you here


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Are you in Ixen or that other place? Because the other place seems to be down. I don't think I was banned from there...I'm not getting a banned message.



Nah, I think it crashed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 2, 2011)

Goddammit. Every fun stuff appear to happen when i'm gone.
>:C
 I really need to be on more :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I need a break from SL already. Just about every single person I meet on there, I yiff. ._.

If only I was such a stud IRL, too. :v


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I think I need a break from SL already. Just about every single person I meet on there, I yiff. ._.



I think everyone here does that.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think everyone here does that.


I don't......Well, at least not yet anyway.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Well, at least not yet anyway.



We shall see :3c


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I shall never commit such adultery.  Nothing you say will change this.  Ever.


There ya go, stick to your morals. I have failed to keep mine :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think everyone here does that.



If only that happened IRL, too. :v


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

I went and bought myself an avatar! Yay!

...now I need free clothes and AOs.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> got the list, all of you will recieve your stuff on the 14th


Yay. My first non-starter avatar.
Thanks Crysix. c:


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I went and bought myself an avatar! Yay!
> 
> ...now I need free clothes and AOs.


I can give you a few Ao's. Someone gave them to me but, I've fell in love with one special AO.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I may have fallen through the floor. owo
I think it's kinda cool. 
Edit: Crap.....I'm stuck.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I can give you a few Ao's. Someone gave them to me but, I've fell in love with one special AO.



Are you on right now? :3


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Me and james had an adventure. 

it
Was
Amazing


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Are you on right now? :3


Yep I'm on now! (sorry for the late reply, was busy) name's the same Lomberdia so add meh


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think everyone here does that.



Nope.png


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.png



I detect lies.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you still on?

I need to add you to my contacts loist or whatnot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

gonna do some business on SL, but knowing how you guys are I shall be avoiding Ixen but hang out at DERP


----------



## Ames (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gonna do some business on SL, but knowing how you guys are I shall be avoiding Ixen but hang out at DERP



nuuu hang out with us :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

JamesB said:


> nuuu hang out with us :C


I'm trying to find land for you guys :V
theres 2 options, either I pay for it fully myself monthly but it will be a 4096 or have folks to help me which I can easily pay for a 8100


----------



## Ames (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm trying to find land for you guys :V
> theres 2 options, either I pay for it fully myself monthly but it will be a 4096 or have folks to help me which I can easily pay for a 8100



I guess if we have enough people, we could do that.  Our FAF group is a little small atm, though.

I'd be willing to chip in if we get more people.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm trying to find land for you guys :V
> theres 2 options, either I pay for it fully myself monthly but it will  be a 4096 or have folks to help me which I can easily pay for a  8100


I would help after I get a SL job (or RL job would be  better). I had an interview however (interview-ish) at a spot so yays  (is it wrong to be excited over an virtual job when I can't even pass an  interview IRL?)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I would help after I get a SL job (or RL job would be  better). I had an interview however (interview-ish) at a spot so yays  (is it wrong to be excited over an virtual job when I can't even pass an  interview IRL?)


SL jobs dont pay out well unless you are a virtual hooker or a DJ


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

We NEED MOAR PEOPLE!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Soon my comrade.  So very soon....



Get in :C


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SL jobs dont pay out well unless you are a virtual hooker or a DJ


What a coincidence, I'm a dancer (hopefully) so that should help. Recruit some escort friends I've made (they're really nice to newbs) and see what can happen


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> What a coincidence, I'm a dancer (hopefully) so that should help. Recruit some escort friends I've made (they're really nice to newbs) and see what can happen


I said Hooker, not dancer, on SL those are now vastly two different things


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> What a coincidence, I'm a dancer (hopefully) so that should help. Recruit some escort friends I've made (they're really nice to newbs) and see what can happen


Get me a job as an e-hooker please I need to slut it up for money


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Get me a job as an e-hooker please I need to slut it up for money


Sorry can't I'm not even a dancer yet. The dancers i knew told me they escort also as part of their job. Go be a dancer then an escort (accounting to the 5 people I talked to)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Sorry can't I'm not even a dancer yet. The dancers i knew told me they escort also as part of their job. Go be a dancer then an escort (accounting to the 5 people I talked to)


yes a club escort, there is also regular escorts


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I will eventually, most likely next weekend.  I forgot I was in the eastern conference tournament for World of Tanks.
> Damn, you changed your avatar; old was funnier/ more interesting.
> 
> For all of you wanting to become hookers, getting your Internet virginity lost, and finally getting e-raped; you may need to find something better to fill your empty "holes" with.
> Also, there needs to be a hitman/ streetracing job, cause if there is, where do I sign up?



:C due to popular demand Im changing my avatar back. 

There are such jobs me thinks, but they make shit compared with hookers.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Crysix you're the person who knows a lot of stuff here
are there any free clothes that go good with furry avatars? the legs on my red panda make most pants look terrible/not work. DAMMIT I NEED PANTS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Crysix you're the person who knows a lot of stuff here
> are there any free clothes that go good with furry avatars? the legs on my red panda make most pants look terrible/not work. DAMMIT I NEED PANTS.


Modify


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 3, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I will eventually, most likely next weekend.  I forgot I was in the eastern conference tournament for World of Tanks.
> Damn, you changed your avatar; old was funnier/ more interesting.
> 
> For all of you wanting to become hookers, getting your Internet virginity lost, and finally getting e-raped; you may need to find something better to fill your empty "holes" with.
> Also, there needs to be a hitman/ streetracing job, cause if there is, where do I sign up?


Hey, the road to power is paved in blood, money, and sex. Being an escort covers 2/3 requirements. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> The road to victory is paved in blood, sweat, tears, and those who have fallen. - Rostov-On-Don, Southern military district.
> 
> You mean all three. Rectal bleeding covers the first and the last.  :v


"...feel the blood gush from your anus"


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> We NEED MOAR PEOPLE!



When all else fails, state-sponsored brainwashing does not.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Modify


I don't have a clue what this means, can you elaborate?

(I know what the word "modify" means but not in the context of second life <.<)


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

A usual morning in SL


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I don't have a clue what this means, can you elaborate?
> 
> (I know what the word "modify" means but not in the context of second life <.<)


its the same in the SL context, either change up your avatar to fit your clothing or fix up the clothing for your avatar. The clothes I wear on my Renamon were more towards Derp's avatars, I had to modify them a bit to make them work for the Kzk avatars I have.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

k now i give up on bying stuff. Bought Geth avi, too big+ hands and feet are crap.
Bought Sith suit, just shit.
I am disappoint beyond description

Bought something i've wanted to for a while..
Time for vent avi


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 3, 2011)

I just discovered that virtual job rejection hurts just like real life rejection. (My human avi was "flat with a bump" and "not very descriptive" -manager) bleh, I need a drink.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I just discovered that virtual job rejection hurts just like real life rejection. (My human avi was "flat with a bump" and "not very descriptive" -manager) bleh, I need a drink.


was to be expected, they only seek dem with hooker grade avatars :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> was to be expected, they only seek dem with hooker grade avatars :V



You mean the ones with the humongo breasts?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You mean the ones with the humongo breasts?


that and those who work on their avatars like crazy


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 3, 2011)

I won't be on until at least friday. I have a big-ass midterm coming this thursday for the weed-out course in my major. That's why I must study.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

Yay, fixed the geth avi a bit. 8)


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

After messing with stuff for a while, I got me a fancy suit ffree and made it fit my avvy 

...after taking off some of my avatar's pieces <.<
...aaaand some of the suit's pieces too >.>

DERP avatars are designed so that you have to buy DERP clothes to go with them, aren't they? <.<


----------



## Xeno (Oct 3, 2011)

I think Second Life may have given me a few trojans so I had to restore my computer. Is there a way I can download it without getting those trojans?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 3, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> What anti-virus you running there Mike?


McAfee Security Suite, but that said I was protected while some other thing was telling me that I had a few files that were infected.
I can't remember what the other thing was called at the moment.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 3, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> McAfee Security Suite, but that said I was protected while some other thing was telling me that I had a few files that were infected.
> I can't remember what the other thing was called at the moment.


Meh I've learned from experience that McAfee hates EVERYTHING! If sees everything as a trojan/ or virus (especially when its not) Good thing is that I never got a trojan, bad news is that I had to approve something every time I opened a program, even after I gave permission but McAfee ignored that and blocked it anyway.

I have Advast, Updates frequently to keep up with the virus definition thing and I just love it. Haven't got a virus and it's blocked plenty of spyware for me.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

All anti-viruses besides malewarebytes suck. 

McAfee makes me sad : (


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cyril said:


> After messing with stuff for a while, I got me a fancy suit ffree and made it fit my avvy
> 
> ...after taking off some of my avatar's pieces <.<
> ...aaaand some of the suit's pieces too >.>
> ...



lol  Even DERP clothes sometimes don't fit DERP avatars.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

Well... there's only one thing to say to that.

Derp.

Haha I am a comedic genius.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol  Even DERP clothes sometimes don't fit DERP avatars.


tis why their clothing is for thsoe that do love to mod...like me *have nothign but DERP clothing


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> tis why their clothing is for thsoe that do love to mod...like me *have nothign but DERP clothing



I like their clothing.  It's -always- copy and mod <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I like their clothing.  It's -always- copy and mod <3


the only good ones are always copy and mod


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish they would make more male clothing.  >_>

Edit: You should check out Apricot Paws, Cyril.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wish they would make more male clothing.  >_>
> 
> Edit: You should check out Apricot Paws, Cyril.


yea, most is female while a very few is unisex


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2011)

Also it makes me sad that all the female clothes have ridiculously huge tits.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 4, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Also it makes me sad that all the female clothes have ridiculously huge tits.


good think you can mod em :V


----------



## Mooda (Oct 4, 2011)

This thread. Why can't I look away?! What have you done to me? :V

On a more serious note, you wouldn't mind having another noob around would you? I have never touched SL before and reading this thread is just making me even more curious as to what goes on over there.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 4, 2011)

^I was a total noob about a week ago, so go for it ^^


----------



## Aetius (Oct 4, 2011)

No problem if you are new, just be a bit social lol.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 4, 2011)

I forgot all about this.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 4, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I forgot all about this.



: ( 

Come back!


----------



## Bliss (Oct 4, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> : (
> 
> Come back!


We should start the Old Republic.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 4, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> We should start the Old Republic.



I dont wanna pay for shit : (


----------



## Bliss (Oct 4, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I dont wanna pay for shit : (


And I'm not going to pay for your shit. 3:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2011)

Your average day in SL


----------



## Aetius (Oct 4, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> And I'm not going to pay for your shit. 3:



3: nuuuuu


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm stuck in a wing contest at a human bar (500 $L prize), if anyone's online drop me a IM, I can't leave without forfeiting my name.

EDIT: WOOO! I got 1st place out of 12 people! :3 Avians: 1 / Humans: 0
http://i.imgur.com/cJR5E.png

EDIT2: And you're looking at the new dancer of Club One-Eye Jack on _The Cocoon_. If you drop by ask for me, I may just be in the dressing room. (already made 200 L in a few mins) And thanks to you guys who IM me during that long contest. You company was much appreciated.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I'm stuck in a wing contest at a human bar (500 $L prize), if anyone's online drop me a IM, I can't leave without forfeiting my name.
> 
> EDIT: WOOO! I got 1st place out of 12 people! :3 Avians: 1 / Humans: 0
> http://i.imgur.com/cJR5E.png


Congratulations Lomberdia. ;D


----------



## Aetius (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Your average day in SL



That was a fun morning.


----------



## Ames (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Your average day in SL



so sexy


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2011)

herpa derp with that much money you probably wont need me to buy an avatar :V


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

I've gotten 1500 L$ from doing surveys and whatnot online. Takes a while to get stuff to work but eh, free stuff!

...now I regret having to spend real money on an avvy. Oh well.

gratz on all that cool stuff though Lomberdia ^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2011)

I need to make more Sergal armor.  >_>


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I need to make more Sergal armor.  >_>



I need more murry armor :>


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 5, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> herpa derp with that much money you probably wont need me to buy an avatar :V


Ahaha, -_- I still need your help with that cat avatar! Seriously....I do.

I didn't know it then but the Owner of the whole Cocoon plot of land _(Dominic, I found that out in a pretty funny way too, but that's a story on request)_ and the other girls tipped me. I didn't know how to back read the comments _(when I get tipped, the comments say that my boss tipped me even though she didn't, I have to search though the wall of comments to know who tipped me) _and the DJ was talking like crazy on the public chat. I'll see tomorrow what I make. We have events everyday minus tue, and thur. Hope I make that much on a normal day. 

But yea, I would still like that avatar if you're still willing to buy it for me.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

WE MUST HAVE AN 80 FOOT TALL MECHA ZOMBIE MAO


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> WE MUST HAVE AN 80 FOOT TALL MECHA ZOMBIE MAO



...and then unleash it upon the unwitting Capitalist denizens of Yiff Lounge.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

You three.

Explain your avatars AT ONCE.
And by that I mean your FAF avatars.

It must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> ...and then unleash it upon the unwitting Capitalist denizens of Yiff Lounge.


NOOOO! Not the Yiff Lounge! >:< I will destroy you! Thats my hang out besides Ixen, Yiff Island, and IYC!

EDIT: lol @ above post. I didn't notice that till you said something!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> NOOOO! Not the Yiff Lounge! >:< I will destroy you! Thats my hang out besides Ixen, Yiff Island, and IYC!
> 
> EDIT: lol @ above post. I didn't notice that till you said something!



We got banned permanently from there, so they have no more of our love!


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> We got banned permanently from there, so they have no more of our love!



They banned us for blazing hot tree sex

Can you believe that


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> We got banned permanently from there, so they have no more of our love!


Let me catch you trying something...*pow* right in the kisser!


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2011)

eh its easy to get banned from there


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you get banned from a particular or is it always from SL as a whole?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Can you get banned from a particular or is it always from SL as a whole?


depends, if that club is part of a larger club group that uses the same security, getting banned from one gets you banned from all 70% of the time


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> depends, if that club is part of a larger club group that uses the same security, getting banned from one gets you banned from all 70% of the time



Not for the yiff lounge :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2011)

it's SO DAMN quiet.
Not even random stragglers anymore


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 5, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> it's SO DAMN quiet.
> Not even random stragglers anymore


Where are you? IM me and come visit. I'm at work so I cant leave.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> it's SO DAMN quiet.
> Not even random stragglers anymore


I've been busy with Rage and Zelda recently I am sorry. :C


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> eh its easy to get banned from there



But we were just *yiffing* in the *yiff lounge*....


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But we were just *yiffing* in the *yiff lounge*....


dont tell me you didnt know the rule about theres no public yiffing thar :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dont tell me you didnt know the rule about theres no public yiffing thar :V



Everyone, including the mods were.

They just didnt like my carton fetish.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dont tell me you didnt know the rule about theres no public yiffing thar :V



When we tp'd in there were a couple people RP yiffing

The mod was a naked 12 foot tall hyper dog cawk hermaphrodite ffs...



Crusader Mike said:


> Everyone, including the mods were.
> 
> They just didnt like my carton fetish.



They were okay with the carton at first, but we were instabanned after I turned into a tree :C

So much plant hate


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

James, we totally need to make an 80 foot zombie mao yiff fest.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> They were okay with the carton at first, but we were instabanned after I turned into a tree :C
> 
> So much plant hate



Well, that tree likes to shit dirt everywhere.  |:c


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

I can die a happy man, I have sigur ros t-shirts on second life now! ^^
EDIT: Ahaha, I found your AO, Mike! Only cost me L9$ too. I am super happy now.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2011)

Cyril said:


> EDIT: Ahaha, I found your AO, Mike! Only cost me L9$ too. I am super happy now.



It was really that cheap? lol


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I can die a happy man, I have sigur ros t-shirts on second life now! ^^
> EDIT: Ahaha, I found your AO, Mike! Only cost me L9$ too. I am super happy now.


I want a decent AO where do I find it?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> It was really that cheap? lol


Well uh... the story behind it is... umm.
It was a freebie given out earlier this year, then some people stole it and tried to sell it for profit. And the original freebie doesn't exist anymore... so yeah, I settled for the stolen one. Not like L$9 gets anyone anything anyways :|
And I REAAALLLY wanted it.


----------



## Ames (Oct 7, 2011)

When's everybody usually on?


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I want a decent AO where do I find it?



I have a furfaggy one where you fun on all fours (given to me, I didn't buy it).


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> When we tp'd in there were a couple people RP yiffing
> 
> The mod was a naked 12 foot tall hyper dog cawk hermaphrodite ffs...
> 
> ...



Story needs moar griefing. I'm guesssing these mods are the kind of people who bawww and cry "fursecution" at perceived trolling. So, the answer is: troll them.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> When's everybody usually on?


I'm on all day except when RL calls. A co-worker took me to the BL (bloodlines) sim. I regret every going to that vampy/ww place.

What can I do with a 'no transfer' item? I have something and I dont want to delete it if i can help someone else. It's a ww HUD and its dumb, i used the howl and DD laughed (the howl was terrible) she said it was the cry from a female elk giving birth.

Also, DD might be my new co-worker ^_^ woot!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> When's everybody usually on?



Now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2011)

So bloody deeply augmented, Sarif would be proud


----------



## Mooda (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't suppose if now would be a good time to ask for some pointers? As I have little to no idea of what I'm doing at the moment. 

And someone to talk to would be kind of nice :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2011)

Mooda said:


> I don't suppose if now would be a good time to ask for some pointers? As I have little to no idea of what I'm doing at the moment.
> 
> And someone to talk to would be kind of nice :V


i just logged in. Prod me: Reyzar and i'll help you out the best i can


----------



## Ames (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So bloody deeply augmented, Sarif would be proud



Resistance is futile.  You will be assimilated.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> When's everybody usually on?



3pm to 3am usually.  With some breaks when things get boring.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So bloody deeply augmented, Sarif would be proud


That is awesome. Where did you get that stuff?
I want Jenson's glasses damnit.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 7, 2011)

I used to have IMVU and Second Life but ended up both unistalling and deleting because my computer was so slow. I have a new laptop but I have a game loaded on to this called CrimeCraft. But that's not the point really. I didn't really know anyone on any of the sites. I was thinking about getting second life again but I'm not sure. -shrugs-


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get that stuff?
> I want Jenson's glasses damnit.


Here are the legs
And the arms are updated from this to v2.2
I'd want jensens glasses too


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ames (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike went to deliver your message.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 8, 2011)

Has Charlie appeared yet?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Has Charlie appeared yet?



Not for a really long time : >


----------



## Xeno (Oct 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Not for a really long time : >


I probably jinxed us and he'll be on all day tomorrow. :c


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I probably jinxed us and he'll be on all day tomorrow. :c



Maybe, maybe not, it is the weekend afterall.

Edit: FUCK HE IS HERE.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> What timezone would this be?



US Eastern


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

Guess what guys, we are thinking of getting this as our new hangout. https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/Prometheus-SLX/644453

However the thing costs a shitload of money, and it would be awesome if some people donated so that we would have enough funds.

Does anyone want to donate? Currently I am going to donate 1.6k Linden


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

It would be cool as shit to have one, but where would we use the thing?


----------



## Ames (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be willing to donate 2k, but I'd prefer if the cost was more evenly spread out :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> It would be cool as shit to have one, but where would we use the thing?



Any sandbox, we are allowed in Ixen. Also get online >:V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Any sandbox, we are allowed in Ixen. Also get online >:V


I'm gunna go to bed soon :C

And are you sure they would allow that at Ixen? The thing is fucking huge.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'm gunna go to bed soon :C
> 
> And are you sure they would allow that at Ixen? The thing is fucking huge.



Lucky for us Ixen has a MASSIVE sky so we should be fine :3

and okay, goodnight :C


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 9, 2011)

That's fucking awesome. Is there a hanger for me to dock my fighter?
EDIT: yes, yes there is. 

What we really need to do is pilot this thing around the whole grid, high in the sky. We need to set the skies in Ixen as "Home" so we can TP into the ship after someone rezzes it. Then we can take all of our friends and go around blowing shit up or perhaps liberating oppressed people, maybe both. Then we will rule the skies of Agni.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

Please! This can only be possible if any YOU donate : D

and yes it has a bigass hanger from what it looks like.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Please! This can only be possible if any YOU donate : D
> 
> and yes it has a bigass hanger from what it looks like.



The description says there's 2 hangers D:


----------



## Cyril (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 1341 L$ atm. Could see myself spending some of that on something sweet like this.

How about we get a # of people willing to chip in then divide it evenly from there?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh man ixen is gonna get pissed. Thats going to lag the system hard


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh man ixen is gonna get pissed. Thats going to lag the system hard



I guess we should do it at some other sandbox then... lol


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 9, 2011)

You could go to a test server...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2011)

Right now discussing things with a friend of a friend who owns a full sim and is renting out plots.
Trying to see if I can get a plot of land that will only cost me 28 bucks a month, I'll talk more after I get home from work and discuss things with them.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2011)

Charlie... he spoke...

But all I heard were bubbling noises......


----------



## Aetius (Oct 9, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Charlie... he spoke...
> 
> But all I heard were bubbling noises......



That was the most scared I have ever seen you : (


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I finally have an explanation for Charlie. James, your description of his speech proves it. 
This is Charlie: http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive/7965941/images/1265562276265.jpg
Beware his psionic potential.
A description of his kin can be found in any Gygaxian grimoire.

(I'm talking about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illithid)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2011)

alright guys, right now me and my friend currently renting out a property that have 1400 prims on it, a 64x64 land plot and paying 35 bucks a month. If anything, I'll have to discuss with him and possibly we'll allow you guys to also use it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Please! This can only be possible if any YOU donate : D
> 
> and yes it has a bigass hanger from what it looks like.


I gave you everything i had D:
All 41L i owned x3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2011)

alright guys, right now me and my friend currently renting out a property that have 1400 prims on it, a 64x64 land plot and paying 35 bucks a month. If anything, I'll have to discuss with him and possibly we'll allow you guys to also use it.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Donations are going well : D


----------



## Cyril (Oct 11, 2011)

Well how much do you guys have and how much do you need? You're keeping me in the dark here v_v


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2011)

i refuse to get involved with second life

what is it even for


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Well how much do you guys have and how much do you need? You're keeping me in the dark here v_v



So far its 5.8k out of 7.6k.

To be honest, there might be a chance we are not getting it : /



Azure said:


> what is it even for



Non-stop yiff :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> i refuse to get involved with second life
> 
> what is it even for



:3x


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

I talk it over with friend, sadly pointed out he knew of the group I was talking about and refuse to allow ya to be on our land, so...gonna have to go with option 2 on getting land for just you guys.


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> i refuse to get involved with second life
> 
> what is it even for



UNH

WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR?

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> UNH
> 
> WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR?
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING



Oh, SL, I despise 
'cause it means destruction of innocent lives
SL means tears to thousands of mother's eyes
when their sons go to RP and lose their lives


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh, SL, I despise
> 'cause it means destruction of innocent lives
> SL means tears to thousands of mother's eyes
> when their sons go to RP and lose their lives


I sure lost my life to it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I sure lost my life to it.



I lost my innocence.

Again.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Also sorry I haven't been on much recently guys. I've been busy with some other games recently. I haven't forgot about SL funtimes. :C


----------



## Cyril (Oct 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> So far its 5.8k out of 7.6k.
> 
> To be honest, there might be a chance we are not getting it : /


Including what I offered but haven't yet give? I can give 1k if neeeded.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Also sorry I haven't been on much recently guys. I've been busy with some other games recently. I haven't forgot about SL funtimes. :C



:C We miss you.



Cyril said:


> Including what I offered but haven't yet give? I can give 1k if neeeded.



1k? Thats awesome : D Thanks.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the ship I'm getting https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/ZYPHERION-Starship/469150 

It was a strong fight between this, the GUNN https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/The-Gunn-High-Tech-Room-Rezzing-Loaded-with-weapons/99350and the satalite station https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/Isis-Tempus-Space-Station/1786891

But I'm saving up (very slowly).


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> :C We miss you.


Are you guys on right now?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Are you guys on right now?



I am.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 11, 2011)

Me too atm


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't, too busy. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope you guys have somewhere else to use that thing, Ixen tends to not LIKE large stuff like that being put on there


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

How much is a small plot of land? I seen islands on the market place for $0 but I have no clue what those are for and I assume those aren't land that we can play on.

EDIT: I'm looking at auctions now, 500L seems ok. I have no clue what I'm looking at really, lol


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> How much is a small plot of land? I seen islands on the market place for $0 but I have no clue what those are for and I assume those aren't land that we can play on.


They are lands for you and me to make love on bby.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

Mentova said:


> They are lands for you and me to make love on bby.


 Mmm, I can't think of anything to say, lol. Wow, first time for everything!

Also, found out I need to be a monthly payment member to join an auction :< oh well.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Mmm, I can't think of anything to say, lol. Wow, first time for everything!
> 
> Also, found out I need to be a monthly payment member to join an auction :< oh well.


The answer is obviously YES TAKE ME duh.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

Mentova said:


> The answer is obviously YES TAKE ME duh.


 Last time I let you take me, we were floating in the air. And I think you hurt my butt too.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 11, 2011)

I can get on soon, maybe in an hour or so?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Last time I let you take me, we were floating in the air. And I think you hurt my butt too.


Ummm floating in the air sex is awesome.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Ummm floating in the air sex is awesome.


lol it sounds awesome but, it looks freaky and unnatural (like bird on fox sex is natural)

Oh, I found a program that lets me talk to peeps while im offline. kinda cool


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> lol it sounds awesome but, it looks freaky and unnatural (like bird on fox sex is natural)
> 
> Oh, I found a program that lets me talk to peeps while im offline. kinda cool


YOU KNOW IT'S HOT DAMNIT ;_;


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

you guys...stop doing weird things in Ixen >[ *remains up in the trees*


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you guys...stop doing weird things in Ixen >[ *remains up in the trees*


Hehe, but all the cool kids are doing it! >

Mentova, where where we when we did that anyway? I wanted to go there and res some stuff (if theres room for it)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Hehe, but all the cool kids are doing it! >


bad things happen to cool kids


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> bad things happen to cool kids


Charlie is one of the cool kids and nothing bad happened to him! I should bring him here so he can say hi at all his furfag friends he sees on Ixen! (evil face)


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Hehe, but all the cool kids are doing it! >
> 
> Mentova, where where we when we did that anyway? I wanted to go there and res some stuff (if theres room for it)


Some weird sandbox that mike found I think.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 11, 2011)

If you like to shoot at stuff then I can show people the SL military scene a bit.  It's mostly casual and not RP intensive.  My SL name is SirCorn Alter.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 11, 2011)

DD told me she'd be on today, i'll be at Ixen I guess


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

You two should totally get on Ixen.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 11, 2011)

I will be on a bit later tonight around 7 my time which is 7 arizona mountain time


----------



## Qoph (Oct 11, 2011)

I might have to visit everyone at that place <_<


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

I was at Ixen, shark can vouch for that, currently trying to make a deal with a friend to allow me to put down a house that you guys can use as a hang out spot, I'll have to talk to him about you guys putting down stuff also.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 11, 2011)

Crashed, was installing shit, thought I had some power left to multitask


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2011)

http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Dystopia/32/31/452
currently thats the house I have down for you guys to use as a hang out, I'll be eventually gutting it out and putting better stuff in it. Note you have to get permission from my friend to join the group the land is set to. person name in charge is Synxirazu Lowenhar


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Dystopia/32/31/452
> currently thats the house I have down for you guys to use as a hang out, I'll be eventually gutting it out and putting better stuff in it. Note you have to get permission from my friend to join the group the land is set to. person name in charge is Synxirazu Lowenhar



That is very good news : D
Finally a place that is charlie free!
I will check it out sometime later : D

Thank you very much for doing this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is very good news : D
> Finally a place that is charlie free!
> I will check it out sometime later : D
> 
> Thank you very much for doing this.


for right now its mostly a good place to sit down and chat, even do work on your avatar, I'm hoping to get the neighboring land to then allow us to have enough prims to do more building.

One request, my friend has a house there also and building a store down below, please do not go into his house. He left me in charge of managing you guys and if he finds any of you in his house he will boot ya guys out.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 12, 2011)

DD couldnt be on because DD had to do arts :C will be on tomorrow morning though >:]


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2011)

messing around on my avatars right now and doing some shopping for the house
gonna cost me 10kLs for all the new stuff Im getting for the house


----------



## Aetius (Oct 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> DD couldnt be on because DD had to do arts :C will be on tomorrow morning though >:]



You better be >:C

Please go on ;_;


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> messing around on my avatars right now and doing some shopping for the house
> gonna cost me *10kLs* for all the new stuff Im getting for the house



holleeeeeyyyy

Couldn't you buy like a friggen space station for that much???


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2011)

JamesB said:


> holleeeeeyyyy
> 
> Couldn't you buy like a friggen space station for that much???


sucks we dont have 1/4th of a sim to do such a thing, when I do a shopping list I only go for the good stuffs
already got the new couch and a side seat for the house, also got some clothing =3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still fixing it up though


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sucks we dont have 1/4th of a sim to do such a thing, when I do a shopping list I only go for the good stuffs
> already got the new couch and a side seat for the house, also got some clothing =3
> 
> 
> ...


That avi screams to be on space. GET THE STATION :V
You must be quite wealthy for paying over 10k for SL stuff


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sucks we dont have 1/4th of a sim to do such a thing, when I do a shopping list I only go for the good stuffs
> already got the new couch and a side seat for the house, also got some clothing =3
> 
> 
> ...


Very bad-ass avi. And couldn't we just get a vehicle that can move between sims, if we dont have the space?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Very bad-ass avi. And couldn't we just get a vehicle that can move between sims, if we dont have the space?


no on SL thats dont fly, as you leave one area you enter someone elses land and TAKE THEIR PRIMS, this is why that GUNN ship you guys are talking about is often used in places where no one elses is around...or on Full sims/sandboxes. Also theres folks who have their land set to only group items are allowed to be put on or go thru it...the instant you pass thru someone elses land who have that set, the ship would be ripped apart by land rule.



and the fact SL/LL frown upon folks doing that


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That avi screams to be on space. GET THE STATION :V
> You must be quite wealthy for paying over 10k for SL stuff


and oddly enough the armor isnt scifi at all, its base on an armor an enemy from Metal Gear game wear.

EDIT:
I'll be around after 11pm and off wednesday, I'll be at the house or my personal place working on my avatars.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no on SL thats dont fly, as you leave one area you enter someone elses land and TAKE THEIR PRIMS, this is why that GUNN ship you guys are talking about is often used in places where no one elses is around...or on Full sims/sandboxes. Also theres folks who have their land set to only group items are allowed to be put on or go thru it...the instant you pass thru someone elses land who have that set, the ship would be ripped apart by land rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it Fortune from MGS2?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Is it Fortune from MGS2?


actually Venus from MGS AC!D2


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guyz, whats going on? :U


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Hey guyz, whats going on? :U


go back to ya hole >[


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you do those picture things :|


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually Venus from MGS AC!D2



Oh, ok.  Haven't played that.



Cyril said:


> How do you do those picture things :|



There's an option for snapshots somewhere.  I have no idea where it is in Firestorm.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, ok.  Haven't played that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's an option for snapshots somewhere.  I have no idea where it is in Firestorm.


um...under avatar...its right there in the open saying snapshots


----------



## Ames (Oct 13, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Hey guyz, whats going on? :U



THE GAY

IT HURTS

MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 13, 2011)

My avatar has a collar and muzzle too....only it's not a pink collar with a faggy ass bell 

My eyes are pink and blue though (it looks soooo cool x.x)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> um...under avatar...its right there in the open saying snapshots



I rarely use Firestorm.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I'm off for the day, I'll be working on my avatars mostly but at the house I have as a hang out spot for you guys if you wish to use it.
http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Dystopia/28/23/452
If you wish to put stuff down you have to be part of the group who owns the land, just search for Fousen, and you'll get me, just add me as a friend and I'll add you to the group to allow ya to put stuff down.

lil warning, the house itself is made mostly if not entirely out of mesh...so old viewers will have problems with the place


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I rarely use Firestorm.


I use Firestorm due to phoenix will be killed, even after they added mesh support for it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2011)

As much as i'd like to be on SL, It's getting empty :C
Maybe it's just your active time for SL has changed, but i don't see many of you anymore :C
Cursed be the timezones


----------



## Mentova (Oct 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> As much as i'd like to be on SL, It's getting empty :C
> Maybe it's just your active time for SL has changed, but i don't see many of you anymore :C
> Cursed be the timezones


Like I said, I've just been busy with other games recently.

Plus, it seems like all we do anymore is stand around in Ixen. We need to do more stupid/funny shit and explore the horrid unknown.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Like I said, I've just been busy with other games recently.
> 
> Plus, it seems like all we do anymore is stand around in Ixen. We need to do more stupid/funny shit and explore the horrid unknown.


Yeah, gotta agree you with that one. Standing around in Ixen is getting boring.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yeah, gotta agree you with that one. Standing around in Ixen is getting boring.


I always found just standing around in Ixen pretty boring. Once we all meet up we should go do stuff. At least if we had our own place we could pimp it out with cool stuff while we sit around and talk, but Ixen is just a boring field.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I always found just standing around in Ixen pretty boring. Once we all meet up we should go do stuff. At least if we had our own place we could pimp it out with cool stuff while we shit around and talk, but Ixen is just a boring field.


Yeah. Especially when people bitch about actually doing stuff in a sandbox


----------



## Mentova (Oct 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yeah. Especially when people bitch about actually doing stuff in a sandbox


Um sandboxes are for mindlessly standing around not building or testing out items.

Also I typo'd sit into shit in the post you quoted. :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2011)

I do have a house for you guys >[ just have to join the group to be allowed to put down stuffs, planning to see if I can get more land which means more prims.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2011)

To the two remaining folks who I promise avatars...please before the day is over Tell me which color you want your avatar to be...and also what it was...I dont want to go thru this tread to just find it. I'm lazy today...also HK enjoy your shit


----------



## Mentova (Oct 14, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> To the two remaining folks who I promise avatars...please before the day is over Tell me which color you want your avatar to be...and also what it was...I dont want to go thru this tread to just find it. I'm lazy today...also HK enjoy your shit


Why thank you sir.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

I am no longer a Ken Doll. FAF, why have you turned me into a furfag?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am no longer a Ken Doll. FAF, why have you turned me into a furfag?


cause you complained about it:V


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am no longer a Ken Doll. FAF, why have you turned me into a furfag?


<br>cause you complained about it:V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 14, 2011)

yay I don't look like a goth tard anymore. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh hi dhere


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 14, 2011)

DD, I owe you a beating anyway! You kept setting me on fire and huring fireballs at me! Prepare yourself and watch yo back! I hold virtual grudges foreveah! >:] (Im gonna get my ass kicked, i can feel it already)


----------



## Mentova (Oct 14, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> DD, I owe you a beating anyway! You kept setting me on fire and huring fireballs at me! Prepare yourself and watch yo back! I hold virtual grudges foreveah! >:] (Im gonna get my ass kicked, i can feel it already)


And you owe me lovinz gurl


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am no longer a Ken Doll. FAF, why have you turned me into a furfag?



Because no one wants to be a Ken.  Not even Ken.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

I miss being a nazi ken doll.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

Mentova said:


> And you owe me lovinz gurl



I'll gladly fill in for her, just so you know.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres a link to join the group
secondlife:///app/group/44ed22ad-771f-1e8e-0224-87a243194982/about
and heres a link to the hangout house
http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Dystopia/31/11/403


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 15, 2011)

Mentova said:


> And you owe me lovinz gurl


OH GAWD!! stalking me >:[ ! you magic resistant slut fox! I gave you your freebie!

*(Adult Content)* http://i.imgur.com/gui2b.png Me, Shark_the_Raptor, and Mentova hanging out at my first Macro house sim.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> OH GAWD!! stalking me >:[ ! you magic resistant slut fox! I gave you your freebie!


STARING AT EACH OTHER NAKED IS NOT SEX


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 15, 2011)

Mentova said:


> STARING AT EACH OTHER NAKED IS NOT SEX


Its enough sex for free >:I , crap now im kinda mad, I lose 500L because the girls messed up the poseballs and the perons took too long fixing them. I coulda make 1500L today....damn poseballs!

EDIT: Ok Mentova, I'm done. Someone special is online and I oew them some quiet time.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Its enough sex for free >:I , crap now im kinda mad, I lose 500L because the girls messed up the poseballs and the perons took too long fixing them. I coulda make 1500L today....damn poseballs!


The life of an e-prostitute must be a hard life.


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 15, 2011)

Mentova said:


> The life of an e-prostitute must be a hard life.


FO SHO SON! >:[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 15, 2011)

Mentova said:


> The life of an e-prostitute must be a hard life.



Whats hard about going afk for 20 minutes?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 15, 2011)

hey this new house is cool except when people are yiffing in it HK SHARK -_-


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

Cyril said:


> hey this new house is cool except when people are yiffing in it HK SHARK -_-



Oh hey looks like DD has some need to step up her game :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 16, 2011)

Sitting in a Nazi Casket is pretty amusing.  Especially when it's in a public sandbox.



Cyril said:


> hey this new house is cool except when people are yiffing in it HK SHARK -_-



Ah, yeah.  It was great.  It was like two Mattel dolls going at it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2011)

Cyril said:


> hey this new house is cool except when people are yiffing in it HK SHARK -_-


herp :V not my fault, just clean up after yourselves.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 16, 2011)

Cyril said:


> hey this new house is cool except when people are yiffing in it HK SHARK -_-


I can simulate the experience IRL by banging two GI Joes together if you want.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I can simulate the experience IRL by banging two GI Joes together if you want.


lol, also everyone stay out of that side room...thats my workshop


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I can simulate the experience IRL by banging two GI Joes together if you want.



MANLY.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I can simulate the experience IRL by banging two GI Joes together if you want.



Sounds like what I did when I was in daycare.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2011)

dear who ever put that flag up, dont make me make it that canada invaded and won


----------



## Aetius (Oct 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dear who ever put that flag up, dont make me make it that canada invaded and won



That is the flag of our embassy.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dear who ever put that flag up, dont make me make it that canada invaded and won


Yo I need a group invite so I don't keep getting kicked out of the house.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Yo I need a group invite so I don't keep getting kicked out of the house.


you need to get on and find me then


----------



## Mentova (Oct 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you need to get on and find me then


I am on right now inside the house.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am on right now inside the house.


give me a 3 mins, doing a project
also the rest of you, this is the only time I"m gonna do group invites for today, sure I'll be on SL for the whole damn day, but I'm doing projects damn it


----------



## Mentova (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not in the group and have my room nice and furnished. :3

However, apparently my door is labeled the bathroom door...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am not in the group and have my room nice and furnished. :3
> 
> However, apparently my door is labeled the bathroom door...


cause its an old house, its now says its your room

edit: we have only one more room left, and moving my sex bed into my workshop while I see what I can do for upstairs...maybe an indoor pool or hotub :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 17, 2011)

May I have the final room?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> May I have the final room?


sure, just dont put down prim or script heavy stuffs, its on the second floor room on the right
I mean left,


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, I believe I will be able to go online tomorrow for a short time (not too long, I have a morning midterm on thursday). Thank you, though.


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2011)

jurassic park dude

so awesome


----------



## Xandrah (Oct 19, 2011)

Viewer 2 is getting better especially with mesh support, avatars and all round everything is looking better and becoming more stable.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2011)

Xandrah said:


> Viewer 2 is getting better especially with mesh support, avatars and all round everything is looking better and becoming more stable.


I just prefer firestorm thou most folks are using Phoenix still


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm using Firestorm and couldn't be more satisfied with it.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

Man nobody is in the house, I flew all the way up for THAT? :<
still need an invitation... Crysix can you just invite me or something? username is CyrilD so.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Man nobody is in the house, I flew all the way up for THAT? :<
> still need an invitation... Crysix can you just invite me or something? username is CyrilD so.


I literally just logged off. :V

We need to pimp that house out. Other than my room it is super empty. The 3rd floor should be a party room/bar. We also should get one of those skybox bubble things and some kind of land-platform for the house to sit on so it at least gives an illusion that we aren't floating in the sky.


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2011)

Needs moar stripper poles and transforming sex furniture.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Needs moar stripper poles and transforming sex furniture.



Awww heeeeeeeeeeell naw.

Ok maybe the stripper poles. Gotta pimp our crib out Saints Row style.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay for sex balls!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yay for sex balls!


No goddamnit this isn't a whorehouse. >=[

I volunteer myself as our interior decorator.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2011)

I finally got to your house. It looks neat. I just wish i got a room for me while there were free open rooms x3


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I finally got to your house. It looks neat. I just wish i got a room for me while there were free open rooms x3


Go steal marcus' it is empty. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 19, 2011)

booo (I'm studying for a midterm!) I can get on tomorrow. But, hey, I'll let people share my room. Can we start having multiple people per room?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> booo (I'm studying for a midterm!) I can get on tomorrow. But, hey, I'll let people share my room. Can we start having multiple people per room?



This aint an orgy! Those are reserved for mentova's room!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> This aint an orgy! Those are reserved for mentova's room!


There is nothing sexual in my room. Go look at it. >=[


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 19, 2011)

All I need is room to place my desk, bookshelf, and bed.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> There is nothing sexual in my room. Go look at it. >=[


The three way bed says something else.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The three way bed says something else.


It's a bed you sleep in and it has poseballs for cuddling as well. Nothing sexual.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> It's a bed you sleep in and it has poseballs for cuddling as well. Nothing sexual.



Really now, shall I bring up the screenshots! >:V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Really now, shall I bring up the screenshots! >:V


you know that bed that we had the 3 way in isn't my bed and it isn't in my room right? :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> you know that bed that we had the 3 way in isn't my bed and it isn't in my room right? :V



You need to get one.  >:{


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Mentova said:


> you know that bed that we had the 3 way in isn't my bed and it isn't in my room right? :V



DAMNIT!

All those screen shots for nothing : (


----------



## Xeno (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> DAMNIT!
> 
> All those screen shots for nothing : (


I....I really don't think I wanna know what goes on in your guys house. o.e


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I....I really don't think I wanna know what goes on in your guys house. o.e



It's too late, you are already thinking about it.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> It's too late, you are already thinking about it.


No I'm not. D:
Okay fine, maybe just a little bit. =w=


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU GUYS STOP TALKING ABOUT MY BED BEFORE I SWITCH IT TO THAT EVEN GROUP MEMBERS CANT USE IT >{
also if you guys agree to stay the heck out of the top floor I will give up my workshop room to be another bedroom or something. IDK
....just stay off my bed, you can do it on the couch but by gawd ask to use my damn bed


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> YOU GUYS STOP TALKING ABOUT MY BED BEFORE I SWITCH IT TO THAT EVEN GROUP MEMBERS CANT USE IT >{
> also if you guys agree to stay the heck out of the top floor I will give up my workshop room to be another bedroom or something. IDK
> ....just stay off my bed, you can do it on the couch but by gawd ask to use my damn bed



This rule was too little and too late : (


----------



## Mentova (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> YOU GUYS STOP TALKING ABOUT MY BED BEFORE I SWITCH IT TO THAT EVEN GROUP MEMBERS CANT USE IT >{
> also if you guys agree to stay the heck out of the top floor I will give up my workshop room to be another bedroom or something. IDK
> ....just stay off my bed, you can do it on the couch but by gawd ask to use my damn bed


Why do you have that bed anyways? Are you fucking people in our house or something? :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Why do you have that bed anyways? Are you fucking people in our house or something? :C


the same person who gave me that bed assisted on getting you your clothing, this is the part you no longer ask questions


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> DAMNIT!
> 
> All those screen shots for nothing : (


I demand evidence :V
Pics or it didn't happen :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 20, 2011)

My room is now set up.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

There's never anyone around when I get online :<
So I leave and then people probably log on right after <_<


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

I was trying to visit the house thing and it says im not on the access list :<


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Draconas said:


> I was trying to visit the house thing and it says im not on the access list :<


GOOD
stay the fuck away from my house you >[


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> GOOD
> stay the fuck away from my house you >[



I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Draconas said:


> I hope you're kidding.


I didnt use :V
I used >[


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix if you're on right now can you invite me to the group? I'm in the house atm so <_<


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I didnt use :V
> I used >[



I don't honestly know what >[ means on faf, i know that :V is the equilivant to "/sarcasm"


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 20, 2011)

It means he must not invite you inside the house. That's the only way vampires can enter someone else's home. Haven't you ever seen the Lost Boys? That's why Fousen put the >[. It means vampire (Note I could be completely wrong).


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Draconas said:


> I don't honestly know what >[ means on faf, i know that :V is the equilivant to "/sarcasm"


then you know I wasnt kidding >[
TWO
the land is set on a mature rated place...we have turned on you have to be registered


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I don't know why i'm not allowed to visit if that's what you're saying, just trying to hang out x.x

edit: I'm age verified :/ just says "your not on the access list" then im floating in limbo


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Draconas said:


> Well I don't know why i'm not allowed to visit if that's what you're saying, just trying to hang out x.x
> 
> edit: I'm age verified :/ just says "your not on the access list" then im floating in limbo


*has nothing to do with their name being on the Do not allow list*


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> *has nothing to do with their name being on the Do not allow list*



The sim randomly let me in just now o.0


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Draconas said:


> The sim randomly let me in just now o.0


*had nothing to do with them taking them off the list* still not adding you


----------



## Draconas (Oct 20, 2011)

I honestly like to know why I can't visit :/ was my understanding that it was a general FAF hangout or something


----------



## Mentova (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the same person who gave me that bed assisted on getting you your clothing, this is the part you no longer ask questions


So you're an e-whore? :V


----------



## Xeno (Oct 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> So you're an e-whore? :V


Looks like you've acquired some competition. :v


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> So you're an e-whore? :V


I help run an e-whore business yes, I do that on the side...why do you think I was messing with those breast :V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I help run an e-whore business yes, I do that on the side...why do you think I was messing with those breast :V


I figured you were just a pervert :V

ALSO MIKE GET YOUR GODDAMN COMMIE POSTERS OUT OF MY ROOM >=[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> ALSO MIKE GET YOUR GODDAMN COMMIE POSTERS OUT OF MY ROOM >=[



I have no idea what you are talking about *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

That place NEEDS more commie posters


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That place NEEDS more commie posters



Well they are all moving to my tower that wasn't supposed to be made.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I figured you were just a pervert :V
> 
> ALSO MIKE GET YOUR GODDAMN COMMIE POSTERS OUT OF MY ROOM >=[


psh said the guy who keeps on sexing on my bed :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

IM SORRY MENTOVA! I WONT DO IT AGAIN! IM REALLY SORRY!!!

JUST STOP PLAYING THAT AWFUL VIDEO ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Oct 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> psh said the guy who keeps on sexing on my bed :V


Ummm I was being stupid and not doing it for serious. >=[


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2011)

You are all horrible, naughty people.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> You are all horrible, naughty people.



You want to join in >:V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> You are all horrible, naughty people.


I've known this for a long, long time.


----------



## Ames (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> You are all horrible, naughty people.



Join....

One of us...


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You want to join in >:V


How does it work? I have never played SL before.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Isn't it similar to IMVU?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

What's an IMVU? :|
Also I'm pretty close to getting 500 more lindens, yaaay. CAPITALISM HO! I have 1.8k sitting around doing nothing and I'm close to getting more, should probably find something to spend this stuff on eh? <.<


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> How does it work? I have never played SL before.



Its kinda complicated, kinda looks like an mmo, but mainly with chatting.

Takes some time to get used to it


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its kinda complicated, kinda looks like an mmo, but mainly with chatting.
> 
> Takes some time to get used to it


I guess I'll DL a client, being homeless is boring, and what a better way to waste my free time than with talking to furries :v.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> I guess I'll DL a client, being homeless is boring, and what a better way to waste my free time than with talking to furries :v.



Yay! Second Life! :V

When you are able to get on, add my character so I can give you an intro into the game.

My name is Stalintheman


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> How does it work? I have never played SL before.



LIES

>.>

<.<

The hangout needs more Nazi Caskets.  :3x


----------



## Aetius (Oct 20, 2011)

Goddammit guys, stop having sergal sex on my bed >: (


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 20, 2011)

Shark was a female. It just happened. And your bed was the closest and... >:}


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Shark was a female. It just happened. And your bed was the closest and... >:}


at least it wasnt mines, hurray for moving to the third floor...i'm now forever "too far away"


----------



## Mentova (Oct 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> at least it wasnt mines, hurray for moving to the third floor...i'm now forever "too far away"


I wanted to turn the 3rd floor into a bar. :C


----------



## Ames (Oct 21, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I wanted to turn the 3rd floor into a bar. :C



Lies

We all know you wanted to turn it into a sex toy dungeon


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I wanted to turn the 3rd floor into a bar. :C


that aint gonna happen unless I make you guys pay 1650Ls a week >[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> that aint gonna happen unless I make you guys pay 1650Ls a week >[



Can't we just do a Germany and seize more living space? :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 21, 2011)

Pull a Reichstag, eh?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2011)

Ja, ja.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Can't we just do a Germany and seize more living space? :V



I have plenty of caskets for y'all when Fousen kills ya.  :3x

(I need to quit mentioning that darn casket.  X3)


----------



## Aetius (Oct 21, 2011)

DAMNIT GUYS?? WHATS WITH THE SERGAL SEX??


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

I need to switch my sleep patterns to match with yours. 
Too much funny stuff happen while i'm asleep.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

Permission to join you guys at the house when I get a furry avatar?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Permission to join you guys at the house when I get a furry avatar?



Sure, but ask Crysix I guess.

Wont be on till later tonight, doing some ICC 25


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Sure, but ask Crysix I guess.
> 
> Wont be on till later tonight, doing some ICC 25



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  GOD DAMN IT, YOU

In other news, I got a new sergal armor built.  :3x  (Though, I'm iffy on the hips atm.)


----------



## Aetius (Oct 23, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  GOD DAMN IT, YOU
> 
> In other news, I got a new sergal armor built.  :3x  (Though, I'm iffy on the hips atm.)



I went on :C Sorry.

also this essay is being a bitch >_> 

I will try to stay on more for today.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

Why it so lonely on SL : (


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 25, 2011)

I really need to get on when all you furfags are on and BS x.x


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 29, 2011)

psst guys, let's stick things in mentova's room while he's away...like giant lego heads and commie flags.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> psst guys, let's stick things in mentova's room while he's away...like giant lego heads and commie flags.



No :C

That didn't turn out well last time.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got home. >=[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I just got home. >=[



Yay you are back! You missed so much D:


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Oct 29, 2011)

Man. Looks like I am miss all the fun. I better create a lot of music to for you to listen to it on Second Life


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

hey guys we may have bad news, cause the way things are now with it being now Me and Synx living on that land along with you guys. Originally there was two groups with them also paying, now they left meaning its all on me now...
and that cant happen cause I get paid BIweekly. Synx now believes you guys should pay towards the weekly of 2200Ls


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 30, 2011)

...really? You know...we're all going to leave unless he changes his mind. I'm going to remove my stuff now. Thank you for the room. I don't blame your roommate. I blame LL for being greedy. 2200 a week? Bullshit!


----------



## DW_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> ...really? You know...we're all going to leave unless he changes his mind. I'm going to remove my stuff now. Thank you for the room. I don't blame your roommate. I blame LL for being greedy. 2200 a week? Bullshit!



This kind of greed is the reason I never get into this stuff. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> ...really? You know...we're all going to leave unless he changes his mind. I'm going to remove my stuff now. Thank you for the room. I don't blame your roommate. I blame LL for being greedy. 2200 a week? Bullshit!


Heres the thing
"we arent on the Mainland, we are on a estate land owned by another person." We are also living on a discount due to the fact the one that has more of a hold on the land is friends with the estate owner. Hes saying its an option, one I disagree on due to group two that was also on the land never also didnt pay so I was personally doing two groups.

the bigger problem is that club that is on the sim it actually cause folks to leave due to they tend to lag the sim and folks couldnt put up with them.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I'm not going to be paying for something I care so little about, so...

*moves back to Ixen*

Oh well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Heres the thing
> "we arent on the Mainland, we are on a estate land owned by another person." We are also living on a discount due to the fact the one that has more of a hold on the land is friends with the estate owner. Hes saying its an option, one I disagree on due to group two that was also on the land never also didnt pay so I was personally doing two groups.
> 
> the bigger problem is that club that is on the sim it actually cause folks to leave due to they tend to lag the sim and folks couldnt put up with them.



So that would explain all those people grouped in that area.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

YOU FUCKERS! YOU LEFT ME WITH CHARLIE ON IXEN >:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> YOU FUCKERS! YOU LEFT ME WITH CHARLIE ON IXEN >:C



Ixen was lagging to hell so I bailed.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ixen was lagging to hell so I bailed.



Well, at least you guys sent me a port in time. Charlie was trying to talk to me : (


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So that would explain all those people grouped in that area.


its a Herm themed furry club, it makes me wanna leave the sim due to someone I dislike on FA works at that club, only saving grace is the fact we are the furthest away from the club but we do get hit by its lag.


oh btw to those that flipped out about donating towards rent....you failed your test, you wont be allowed on the openspace sim me and synx is getting after December, I had to convince him to not kick ya out of the group.

and no you dont get your room back Marcus


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I'm sorry for not having the money to pay to keep virtual land in a virtual game nor the interest to do so.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Well I'm sorry for not having the money to pay to keep virtual land in a virtual game nor the interest to do so.


then I'm wondering why are you playing SL :V
note the land is meant to be a hangout from the start, donations always help to keep hangouts running


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Because it costs money to play SL?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Because it costs money to play SL?


SL is free, to enjoy it cost money :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SL is free, to enjoy it cost money :V



So SL is like a hooker? :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> So SL is like a hooker? :V


that hooker you hate so much...but gawd damn shes good at making you give up money for a quicky :V


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

Well the only money it's gotten out of me is roughly $3.50 for an avatar. And since then I've gotten 2000L free which means I never actually had to spend money in the first place but oh well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SL is free, to enjoy it cost money :V



Or have nice things.  :C


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

So....Are we going to get Prometheus now?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> So....Are we going to get Prometheus now?


That space ship thing? We still don't have land for it though :|
Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

Cyril said:


> That space ship thing? We still don't have land for it though :|
> Or are you talking about something else?



We can just find some sandbox to hog until we get banned.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> We can just find some sandbox to hog until we get banned.


theres sims dedicated to ships, find one and use that one, though they will probably kick you off due to ships that size can create lag similar to a club due to the scripts in em.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 1, 2011)

most of the scripts in that ship use mono so it wouldn't lag anymore than say... maybe if 20 people were in the sim, moo spyker makes quality stuff


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

If you guys want to hang out, we could make a group for FAF and communicate through there.
Or feel free to hang at my Skybox(Let me know first so I can give you the URI and add you to the security orb thing).
Thought if you choose the Skybox option three things:
1. Mate decorated it, aka MLP EVERYWHERE.
2. Ponies visit it.
3. Dat prim limit is reached thanks to all the ponies on the wall.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

It would be great to jump in if FAF has a community on SL! I've been playing since '05 and these days it feels more and more isolated and less community oriented. I'd take the massive-lag-2-FPS-shitty-all-prim-avatar days back in a heartbeat if it meant everyone just walking around and socializing in one spot like Furnation again.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

Sharga said:


> It would be great to jump in if FAF has a community on SL! I've been playing since '05 and these days it feels more and more isolated and less community oriented. I'd take the massive-lag-2-FPS-shitty-all-prim-avatar days back in a heartbeat if it meant everyone just walking around and socializing in one spot like Furnation again.


Like I said, a group would be nice. I am more then willing to dish out the 100l$ needed for a group creation providing people in here want it and will use it and we can hang out at whatever sandbox/club/trolololo adventure/skybox.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 1, 2011)

I could definitely start a group and run a small parcel of land for a while, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its a Herm themed furry club, it makes me wanna leave the sim due to someone I dislike on FA works at that club, only saving grace is the fact we are the furthest away from the club but we do get hit by its lag.
> 
> 
> oh btw to those that flipped out about donating towards rent....you failed your test, you wont be allowed on the openspace sim me and synx is getting after December, I had to convince him to not kick ya out of the group.
> ...



Test? You tried to elicit a response from us? Um...ok? That's a little weird. If you only told us that you were working things out, we would have responded differently. Some of us don't want to spend money on virtual land because we aren't on the program that often. Why buy something you aren't going to use?

If I offended you I am sorry. Maybe I overreacted and did not read the posts carefully enough. I removed my things becaue I felt I should not keep my items in a room that requires payment with me not paying. I mean, if I'm not going to pay, I shouldn't leave my stuff there. I hope we can come to an understanding. Sorry for the rudeness.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

If either of you do decide to start up a group, please post the name in this thread. it would be great to join up!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 1, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> If you guys want to hang out, we could make a group for FAF and communicate through there.
> Or feel free to hang at my Skybox(Let me know first so I can give you the URI and add you to the security orb thing).
> Thought if you choose the Skybox option three things:
> 1. Mate decorated it, aka MLP EVERYWHERE.
> ...



Well I guess l can check it out later today to see if it is alright, send me a teleport in SL when I am on : P



Qoph said:


> I could definitely start a group and run a small parcel of land for a while, if anyone's interested.



That would be much appreciated! Although wouldn't it cost alot of money to run? D:


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its a Herm themed furry club, it makes me wanna leave the sim due to someone I dislike on FA works at that club, only saving grace is the fact we are the furthest away from the club but we do get hit by its lag.
> 
> 
> oh btw to those that flipped out about donating towards rent....you failed your test, you wont be allowed on the openspace sim me and synx is getting after December, I had to convince him to not kick ya out of the group.
> ...



I am lolwutting at this entire post.

First off, who cares if someone you don't like works at the weird furry club? He/she is at the club. You're on the other side of the sim. It isn't like you're going to see him like ever.

Second, going "oh no you have to pay now" after offering something to us for free, and then talking down to the people who got pissed off at it is just a dick move. Especially since you're claiming it was a "test" to see if they would be allowed on the new land you're apparently buying.

Also what's the deal with your friend and why does he seem to hate us for some unknown reason? What the hell did I/we do to make him want to kick us out?

This whole thing seems rather childish.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 1, 2011)

Group Idea is great, one time fee ^^


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Also what's the deal with your friend and why does he seem to hate us for some unknown reason? What the hell did I/we do to make him want to kick us out?



Maybe it was the crazy sergal antics...or perhaps the media viewers...or maybe he got offended by the North Korean flag.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Maybe it was the crazy sergal antics...or perhaps the media viewers...or maybe he got offended by the North Korean flag.


He was saying that his friend hated us before any of that.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Mentova said:


> He was saying that his friend hated us before any of that.



 

But...that was when we moved in...

Oh I know, he hated us because we weren't paying anything.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> But...that was when we moved in...
> 
> Oh I know, he hated us because we weren't paying anything.


If I recall he said something along the lines of "He was aware of who we were and didn't like us" or some bullshit.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, the last explanation I have is that the guy goes on SoFurry and doesn't like us because we're FA. If this is wrong as well...I got nothing.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok, the last explanation I have is that the guy goes on SoFurry and doesn't like us because we're FA. If this is wrong as well...I got nothing.


If that's really why he doesn't like us then he's a dipshit that I wouldn't want to be hanging out with anyways.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it's more along the lines of "we're from FAF".


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I think it's more along the lines of "we're from FAF".


That isn't much better. It's stupid to completely judge someone's character based on the fact that they post on an internet forum that you don't like.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am lolwutting at this entire post.
> 
> First off, who cares if someone you don't like works at the weird furry club? He/she is at the club. You're on the other side of the sim. It isn't like you're going to see him like ever.
> 
> ...


1) the person have come by the land several times they live on the sim too as they do know synx
2) I have several times said "i been paying on your behalf" its the reason why you guys were allowed to live for free. Originally it was alternating pay of group A(synx group) and group B (FAF group) since I get paid Biweekly. Thats why you guys were living on it for free as I been paying when its our turn to pay. Then notice how I said Group A abandoned ship leaving just Group B (Some of group A still pay as its their home point). We had planned to move up to an openspace sim which will require actual donations to be kept alive, Group A had shown they wouldnt mind helping paying with the cost of an openspace. He wanted to see if group B wants to, so far show you guys dont, so we were going to trash that idea of getting an openspace till he said we'll manage when we do get it.
3) he dislikes the fact I'm paying for all of you guys while his group was sharing the pay. Thats the only thing he dislike about you guys


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 1) the person have come by the land several times they live on the sim too as they do know synx
> 2) I have several times said "i been paying on your behalf" its the reason why you guys were allowed to live for free. Originally it was alternating pay of group A(synx group) and group B (FAF group) since I get paid Biweekly. Thats why you guys were living on it for free. Then notice how I said Group A abandoned ship leaving just Group B. Thus theres no one to cover group A's turn as they were all sharing the pay. We had planned to move up to an openspace sim which will require actual donations to be kept alive cause, Group A had shown they wouldnt mind helping paying with the cost of an openspace. He wanted to see if group B wants to, so far show you guys dont, so we were going to trash that idea of getting an openspace till he said we'll manage when we do get it.
> 3) he dislikes the fact I'm paying for all of you guys while his group is sharing the pay.



1: Have they just gone near it, or gone by and given you shit? If it's the former, it's childish. If it's the latter, that is a slightly better point, but just report them for giving you shit. Problem solved.

2: Yeah we know, you've been treating us like we're below you because of it the entire time, which I didn't particularly care for. Again, my point still stands. You acted like a dick about it. If you wanted us to contribute you should've been like:

"Guys, I'm so sorry, but I might need some donations from you guys for the land. The other group paying for it backed out so now we won't be able to meet the cost. I understand if you'll be upset since I offered the land for free, but if we wanna keep it I'll really need your help."

As opposed to

"The other group backed out, so you're paying for it now. What? You're upset that my offer changed randomly? Well suck it up, this was a test to see if you'll be allowed on the new land! You won't get your room back!"

3: Well that's you're choice, not his choice. He doesn't need to throw a shitfit and try to kick us out because of it.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

wow we're really going to make this into a big deal huh

it's virtual land in a game
not a food shortage or something actually important :I


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> wow we're really going to make this into a big deal huh
> 
> it's virtual land in a game
> not a food shortage or something actually important :I


It's not a big deal. I don't really care that we don't have a house anymore. I'm just annoyed at how Crysix is being a dick about it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> wow we're really going to make this into a big deal huh
> 
> it's virtual land in a game
> not a food shortage or something actually important :I



Anything involving money is a somewhat big deal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2011)

Mentova said:


> 1: Have they just gone near it, or gone by and given you shit? If it's the former, it's childish. If it's the latter, that is a slightly better point, but just report them for giving you shit. Problem solved.


They also hang out there and have also help pay even though they have their own plot of land to live.



Mentova said:


> 2: Yeah we know, you've been treating us like we're below you because of it the entire time, which I didn't particularly care for. Again, my point still stands. You acted like a dick about it. If you wanted us to contribute you should've been like:
> 
> "Guys, I'm so sorry, but I might need some donations from you guys for the land. The other group paying for it backed out so now we won't be able to meet the cost. I understand if you'll be upset since I offered the land for free, but if we wanna keep it I'll really need your help."
> 
> ...


 Grats on putting words I never said here what I really said since you shown you are dense


			
				crysix said:
			
		

> hey guys we may have bad news, cause the way things are now with it  being now Me and Synx living on that land along with you guys.  Originally there was two groups with them also paying, now they left  meaning its all on me now...
> and that cant happen cause I get paid BIweekly. Synx now believes you guys should pay towards the weekly of 2200Ls


 						, but I CAN be a dick now if you want cause synx was going to kick you guys out of the group but I was nice enough to go "i'll keep on paying for them dont worry about it". 


Mentova said:


> 3: Well that's you're choice, not his choice. He doesn't need to throw a shitfit and try to kick us out because of it.


Cause..HE owns the land, I CO-own the group the land is bound to, he gets bigger shot calling over me.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Come on guys, let's not turn this into a flame war.


----------



## Ames (Nov 1, 2011)

So much drama over SL?

Gawd, FAF.  I thought you guys were above this.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 1, 2011)

SL drama :/


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> They also hang out there and have also help pay even though they have their own plot of land to live.
> 
> Grats on putting words I never said here what I really said since you shown you are dense
> , but I CAN be a dick now if you want cause synx was going to kick you guys out of the group but I was nice enough to go "i'll keep on paying for them dont worry about it".
> Cause..HE owns the land, I CO-own the group the land is bound to, he gets bigger shot calling over me.


But... you said those exact things that I said. The part about the 'test", about  people not getting rooms, and not being allowed on the land. You got all pissed off because people got upset and didn't wanna pay. I'm done arguing with you though because at this point we're both being dumb.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah.....so.....I guess all of us can decide where we want to go next.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Ixen, only if we can put our hideout, say, 2000 meters in the air. This will stop the ground Charlies. However, for aerial assaults, we need suitable security, like hiding the fortress in an invisible object (does that work?). The object would have to be solid, but those in the know can tp inside it. You know, kinda like Hogwarts.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm curious to see what Second Life is all about besides what I've seen. Maybe I'll make an account sometime..


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I'm curious to see what Second Life is all about besides what I've seen. Maybe I'll make an account sometime..



If you go in not expecting much besides a 3D IRC and building sandbox, you'll have a blast. If you go in expecting a "game" game, with things to do outside of basic HUD scripts, building, modifying your own appearance, and chatting...well, you'll be bored to tears. There are quite a few roleplay options and a few combat games built on SL's HUD engines, but they are hardly games within their own right and are genuinely extremely laggy. 

Basically, it's Furcadia 2.0.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I'm curious to see what Second Life is all about besides what I've seen. Maybe I'll make an account sometime..



It's more or less a way to hang out.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

Sharga said:


> If you go in not expecting much besides a 3D IRC and building sandbox, you'll have a blast. If you go in expecting a "game" game, with things to do outside of basic HUD scripts, building, modifying your own appearance, and chatting...well, you'll be bored to tears. There are quite a few roleplay options and a few combat games built on SL's HUD engines, but they are hardly games within their own right and are genuinely extremely laggy.
> 
> Basically, it's Furcadia 2.0.


That's what I thought of really, I used to go on IMVU a few years ago.


----------



## folffairport (Nov 4, 2011)

Second Life is a disease.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 4, 2011)

No one is ever on anymore making me a sad sergal :<


----------



## Cyril (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I usually only go on when I'm bored

And I have been less bored recently due to having more games on my computer. Sooo.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No one is ever on anymore making me a sad sergal :<


I'll try to be on tonight a bit.
I've been really busy and restricted irl so I haven't been able to get on anywhere really.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

folffairport said:


> Second Life is a disease.


If you take it too seriously you might go sort of insane or become an asshole.
Seen that happen way too often over military shit or furry stuff(Yiffittyyaffity).


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been as active, I will start being more active after this weekend.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm here now, where art thou?


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 5, 2011)

I cannot come on until thanksgiving time. Midterms started up again. I have on monday! D:<


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm here now, where art thou?



Okay I am going to log on.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 5, 2011)

Imma getting on


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

I never took it seriously; I did have fun though mocking the user-base as I converted their "linden dollars" to US dollars for four years however. The SL userbase goes like this:

1: consumer whores
2: "club" idlers
3: cliquey nerds
4: armchair warriors
5: roleplay nerds
6: fail-trolls and "griefers"
7: virtual sex addicts

I don't care what anyone says, there are no other classes of users in Second Life. But hey, their money was good.



Caroline Dax said:


> If you take it too seriously you might go sort of insane or become an asshole.
> Seen that happen way too often over military shit or furry stuff(Yiffittyyaffity).


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

folffairport said:


> I never took it seriously; I did have fun though mocking the user-base as I converted their "linden dollars" to US dollars for four years however. The SL userbase goes like this:
> 
> 1: consumer whores
> 2: "club" idlers
> ...



Which class do/did you fall into?


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

folffairport said:


> I never took it seriously; I did have fun though mocking the user-base as I converted their "linden dollars" to US dollars for four years however. The SL userbase goes like this:
> 
> 1: consumer whores
> 2: "club" idlers
> ...


I make spacebucks too.
If you really think that's all there is to second life you have a poor understanding of it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't fall to any of those categories. I just hang and talk with my buds.I guess that makes me an armchair warrior :I


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

GingerM: 3

Caroline Dax: No, I understand it completely. It's where people who don't have lives go to escape into a fantasy world.

Sarcastic Coffeecup: Nope that'd be 3. Cliquey. Armchair warriors are the people who are all "I KNOWS TEH BEST BOUT TEH GUNZ CUZ I PLAY TEH CALL OF DUTY AN I HAZ SECOND LIFE ARMY I KILL PPLS ON INTERNETS MAH DADD WAS A MARINE IN THE WAR AND HE KILLED A GUY 30,000 MILES AWAY WITH HIS MP5."


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a horrible combination of Numbers 6 and 7.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

folffairport said:


> GingerM: 3
> 
> Caroline Dax: No, I understand it completely. It's where people who don't have lives go to escape into a fantasy world.
> 
> Sarcastic Coffeecup: Nope that'd be 3. Cliquey. Armchair warriors are the people who are all "I KNOWS TEH BEST BOUT TEH GUNZ CUZ I PLAY TEH CALL OF DUTY AN I HAZ SECOND LIFE ARMY I KILL PPLS ON INTERNETS MAH DADD WAS A MARINE IN THE WAR AND HE KILLED A GUY 30,000 MILES AWAY WITH HIS MP5."


I have the feeling something bad happened in SL for you.
I mean, I am in a SL military, It's fun.I enjoy SL combat.We are nothing like that, well maybe the newbies.
Second life is just another video game.BF3 has annoying people that take it too serious or kids aswell.
So does TF2, CoD(especially COD) or any online game.
You generalize too much, it's like saying all gun owners are murders, all men doing nothing but look up porn on the internet all day.
Also I have a life, Currently sitting next to my sweet boyfriend I have been with for 4 years, I had a job a month ago I did for 3 years till the company went belly up and I play Second life.
It's as much as an escape from RL as playing BF3 or reading a nice book in bed or in front of the fireplace.


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

Nope just got tired of dealing with the user-base.

(Also SL combat is a joke)



Caroline Dax said:


> I have the feeling something bad happened in SL for you.
> I mean, I am in a SL military, It's fun.I enjoy SL combat.We are nothing like that, well maybe the newbies.
> Second life is just another video game.BF3 has annoying people that take it too serious or kids aswell.
> So does TF2, CoD(especially COD) or any online game.
> ...


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

folffairport said:


> (Also SL combat is a joke)


I like it, its hilarious, fun and at least teamwork(Not in all militaries).
It can go from an epic campaign to fighting flying camels that drop bombs everywhere.
It's basically the best sandbox shooter there is, fully customizable and upto the imagination of the users but this is personal opinion.
It's a more amusing game then Black Ops, paid for it, played it for a week and got bored.Second life combat has been amusing me since 2007.I also played BF2 for years.


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

If it's your thing, it's your thing. Just isn't mine and never will be. All I'm sayin' brah.



Caroline Dax said:


> I like it, its hilarious, fun and at least teamwork(Not in all militaries).
> It can go from an epic campaign to fighting flying camels that drop bombs everywhere.
> It's basically the best sandbox shooter there is, fully customizable and upto the imagination of the users but this is personal opinion.
> It's a more amusing game then Black Ops, paid for it, played it for a week and got bored.Second life combat has been amusing me since 2007.I also played BF2 for years.


----------



## juuni.prucan (Nov 5, 2011)

i almost want to try second life but at the same time this thread is really discouraging me. lol


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

juuni.prucan said:


> i almost want to try second life but at the same time this thread is really discouraging me. lol


You wont know till you try it!


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 5, 2011)

I should be able to go on around this upcoming thursday-friday.


----------



## juuni.prucan (Nov 5, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> You wont know till you try it!


this is quite true. it's just a matter of time until i give in, anyway...


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

juuni.prucan said:


> i almost want to try second life but at the same time this thread is really discouraging me. lol


Pay no attention to folfairport and give it a try. Look at it this way - it's free to play, unlike a lot of other online games. Obviously you can't do everything in it for free, but you can do a lot and never spend a nickle (or L$13)


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep your dignity and avoid it D:



juuni.prucan said:


> this is quite true. it's just a matter of time until i give in, anyway...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

juuni.prucan said:


> i almost want to try second life but at the same time this thread is really discouraging me. lol



Did the opposite for me.

Though I have pretty much stopped now and forgot that it existed.

Just be careful with spending money on it, is all I can recommend. Just decide if you're going to be into it for the long haul or not.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2011)

folffairport said:


> Keep your dignity and avoid it D:


you obviously lost your dignity and now try to troll the Sl users.


----------



## juuni.prucan (Nov 6, 2011)

i guess tonight i'll try it, although i have no idea what i'm doing. it'll be a learning experience.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2011)

juuni.prucan said:


> i guess tonight i'll try it, although i have no idea what i'm doing. it'll be a learning experience.



Just a few words of advice: It will take you more than one night's playing around with it to get used to it. Wander around, look at stuff, ask questions. *folfairport*'s snark above aside, if you're interested in fandom-based RPGs, there's a lot of them. Twilight, BSG, Stargate, Wild Wild West, any kind of furry shows (including MLP), Harry Potter - you name it, there's an RPG sim for it. Some of them are just abysmally bad, some are astonishingly good. While BSG, for example, isn't my thing at all, I was astounded at the level of detail and effort that had been applied to building the BSG RPG sim; it was clear and more than clear that the founder/builder was a fan with talent and a huge determination to do it right. I felt like I was actually onboard a battlestar while I was there.

May I suggest particularly that at an early stage in your explorations, you use the search function to find a sandbox? This is a place where you can build even though you don't live there or own the 'land'. Most sandboxes are limited to General in terms of what's acceptable; some allow Moderate. They all have an automatic function to return things that are left if you just log out, but it's good manners to pick your stuff up when you leave. Find a sandbox and make a landmark for it (that's one of the functions of your viewer program); then in future, if you find/acquire/buy anything you need to unpack but you don't have a place of your own yet, you can take it to the sandbox to open it up. It's also helpful to have the sandbox should the day come you decide you'd like to try your hand at building or scripting things.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll try to be on sometime tonight.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope i'll get a small window to socialize in there a bit.
Raz you said brb but never came back. :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I hope i'll get a small window to socialize in there a bit.
> Raz you said brb but never came back. :C



computer died;n;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> computer died;n;


Thou art redeemed. :3


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

THROW COMPUTER OUT WINDOW

also I guess I can log on soon maybe? if I feel like it. Haven't been on in like a week anyways so.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 7, 2011)

Secondlife has failed to login for a third time in a row, I noticed something was odd when the stupid "save my password" thing wasn't saving my password :/ im going to check error logs before I attempt to fix it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

SL issues ery where today i fucking give up today, i dont like the new update, go die in a fire mesh


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> SL issues ery where today i fucking give up today, i dont like the new update, go die in a fire mesh



What happened in the new update?


----------



## juuni.prucan (Nov 7, 2011)

GingerM said:


> Just a few words of advice: It will take you more than one night's playing around with it to get used to it. Wander around, look at stuff, ask questions. *folfairport*'s snark above aside, if you're interested in fandom-based RPGs, there's a lot of them. Twilight, BSG, Stargate, Wild Wild West, any kind of furry shows (including MLP), Harry Potter - you name it, there's an RPG sim for it. Some of them are just abysmally bad, some are astonishingly good. While BSG, for example, isn't my thing at all, I was astounded at the level of detail and effort that had been applied to building the BSG RPG sim; it was clear and more than clear that the founder/builder was a fan with talent and a huge determination to do it right. I felt like I was actually onboard a battlestar while I was there.
> 
> May I suggest particularly that at an early stage in your explorations, you use the search function to find a sandbox? This is a place where you can build even though you don't live there or own the 'land'. Most sandboxes are limited to General in terms of what's acceptable; some allow Moderate. They all have an automatic function to return things that are left if you just log out, but it's good manners to pick your stuff up when you leave. Find a sandbox and make a landmark for it (that's one of the functions of your viewer program); then in future, if you find/acquire/buy anything you need to unpack but you don't have a place of your own yet, you can take it to the sandbox to open it up. It's also helpful to have the sandbox should the day come you decide you'd like to try your hand at building or scripting things.


thank you for the advice! i'll keep everything you said in mind. i didn't get to try it out last night because i stayed over at my sister's house, which was unplanned before. soon though, soon...


----------



## Draconas (Nov 8, 2011)

Apparently was a grid fuckup, my home sim didn't let me in, my product servers from there wouldn't post, about 3 hours later they were posting, thus sim was back, also had half my inventory missing


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> SL issues ery where today i fucking give up today, i dont like the new update, go die in a fire mesh


I really hope you aren't using the SL v2/v3 viewer.
Firestorm > *


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> SL issues ery where today i fucking give up today, i dont like the new update, go die in a fire mesh


My SL works just the way it used to do before. Maybe the issue is in Mac?

One day..One day i'll live by the American timezone. Just to catch someone on there.
It is really lonesome in there nowadays ;_;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2011)

lol dupe


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

*Do They Have Any Turtle Anthro avatars in Second Life?*


----------

